# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر (اخبار واعمدة) - اليوم السبت 11 يناير 2014

## زول هناك

*اللهم يا سامع الصوت، ويا كاسي العظام لحماً بعد الموت! نسألك أن تجعلنا من أهل الجنة، الذين لا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ  [يونس:62] وأن تعتق رقابنا من النار، بمنك وكرمك يا رحمان يا رحيم!

*

----------


## زول هناك

* 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*صباح الخير يا صفوة
مشكووووووووووور على النشاط الهمة والابداع
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*كروجر: الأداء المميز للمريخ أمام البايرن لا يعني الاستهانة  بكمبالا سيتي

طالب المدرب الالماني كروجر المدير الفني للمريخ في حديث مع قناة بي ان سبورت  (الجزيرة سابقا) لاعبي فريقه بعدم الاستكانة للنتيجة الجيدة التي حققها الفريق أمام  بايرن ميونخ الألماني بطل العالم واوروبا والأداء الجيد في المباراة والاستهانة  بفريق كمبالا سيتي منافس الأحمر في دوري أبطال أفريقيا  وحث كروجر اللاعبين على مضاعفة الجهد في التدريبات والاستعداد بشكل جيد قبل مواجهتي  كمبالا سيتي وأبان كروجر أن الأحمر استفاد فنياً من مواجهة بايرن ميونخ الألماني  وأفاد أن مواجهة بطل العالم ستعود بالفائدة الفنية الكبيرة للاعبين وأشار كروجر إلى  هجوم المريخ لم يكن في أفضل حالاته أمام بايرن ميونخ بيد أنه رأى أنهم احترموا  الخصم أكثر من اللازم وأشار كروجر إلى أن الاعداد الحقيقي للفريق بدأ قبل خمسة ايام  فقط من مباراة بايرين ميونيخ وأوضح كروجر أن المباراة كانت جميلة ورائعة مبيناً أن  مستوى المريخ امام بايرن ميونيخ رفع سقف الطموح لدى جماهير المريخ التي بدأت تطلق  العنان لطموحاتها واحلامها وأشار إلى أن هذا أمر غير جيد فسقف الطموحات يجب ان يكون  وفق حدود معينة ويجب ان يكون مقروننا بالعمل ايضا وكشف كروجر أنه سيعمل على الوقوف  على خصمه اليوغندي من خلال مشاهدة بعض مقاطع الفيديو بيد أنه قال إن هذا الامر غير  كافي للوقوف على مستوى الفريق اليوغندي وامتدح كروجر تسجيلات المريخ وقال إن فريقه  ضم عدداً من الأسماء المميزة في التسجيلات الأخيرة وأشاد المدرب الألماني بجمال  الوالي رئيس المريخ مؤكداً أنه وفّر كل المعينات اللازمة لفريق الكرة حتى يحقق  النجاحات ويحصد البطولات وتطرق كروجر بالحديث إلى مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وقال إنها  أصبحت أكثر صعوبة من السابق بوجود فرق قوية مثل أهلي شندي ومريخ الفاشر والخرطوم  الوطني وأهلي عطبرة والتي تمتلك الطموح للمنافسة على اللقب بالاضافة إلى الهلال  الند التقليدي للمريخ وتوقع أن تأتي المنافسة في نسختها التاسعة عشرة مثيرة وقوية  وقال إن هذا الأمر يصب في مصلحة البطولة على وجه العموم.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*آراء متابينة للمدربين عن لقاء المريخ و البايرن ميونخ 
الفاتح  النقر: المباراة كانت تمرين للبايرن ميونخ ومستوي سئ للمريخ محسن سيد:  النتيجة كانت مفاجئة والمباراة اجبرت الناس علي احترام الكرة السودانية محمد الطيب  :المباراة كانت دفاعية وهجوم المريخ يحتاج لعلاج سريع !! خاص :كورة سودانية
 عقب لقاء المريخ والبايرن ميونخ الذي اسفر عن فوز  بطل المانيا  2\صفر  كانت  هنالك اراء متابينة للمدربين  حول النتيجة والمستوي والاستفادة منهم من اشاد   بالنتيجة ومنهم من قلل من الاداء وقال المدرب الفاتح النقر  استغربت جدا لحديث  الاعلام عن النتيجة والانجاز مشيرا الي ان فريق  المريخ  كان اداءه  سيئا في  المباراة من الناحية الفنية ولم يحصل علي ضربة  ركنية واحدة وهذه لم نسمع به اطلاقا  ويري ان المباراة كانت تمرين   بالنسبة للبايرن ميونخ بينما اشاد  المدرب محسن سيد بالاداء الذي قدمه عدد من لاعبي  المريخ منهم اكرم  الهادي وامير كمال وعلي  جعفر وقال ان المباراةاجبرت العالم  علي  احترام الكرة السودانية  واشار المدرب محمد الطيب الي ان المباراة كانت دفاعية  مشيرا الي  ان  هجوم المريخ يحتاج لعلاج سريع تفاديا لمشاركات المريخ القادمة  ..
 مستوي المريخ سئ !!
  اشار  المدرب الفاتح النقر الي ان مباراة البايرن ميونخ والمريخ كانت  عادية مشيرا الي ان فريق المريخ لم يقدم العرض المطلوب وماقدمه ليس بانجاز كما ذكر  البعض بل ظل لاعبو المريخ طيلة فترة المباراة داخل  ال(18) ولم تكن لديهم ولاحتي  ركنية واحدة وهذا لم يحدث في اي  مباراة ولم يدخلوا منطقة الجزاء واضاف النقر  قائلا:المريخ كان همه تقليل الاهداف وليس العرض مشيرا الي ان الالمان اكثر خبرة ولم  تكن هنالك فوائد فنية رغم المشاركة بعدد (20) لاعب واللاعب الوحيد الذي استفاد في  هذه المباراة هو اكرم الهادي لتصديه اكثر من كرة وقال ان الفريق الالماني لعب ب 30%  من قوته ولم يبذل مجهود لانهم علي علم بالفارق بينهم وبين لاعبي السودان واضاف :كنت  اتمني ان يهزم المريخ بخمسة او ستة اهداف يشرط يكون استفاد من اللقاء وحاليا هزم  بهدفين ولم يستفد فنيا  وضاعت فرصتين لعنكبة فكيف يقولون قدموا اداء وكانت المباراة  دفاعية فقط واذا ركزوا علي الغلب بهدفين هذه كارثة مشيرا الي ان المريخ لم يقدم  مجهود يذكر وعدد من اللاعبين تعرضوا لشد عضلي عقب المباراة وارجع ذلك  لاعداد  المريخ متاخرا واشار الي ان فريق البايرن ميونخ لم يات لنتيجة ولكن لتقديم اداء  افضل مع المحافظة علي اللياقة اكبر فترة ممكنة وقال النتيجة بالنسبة للمريخ جيدة  لكن من ناحية مستوي كان سيئا واشار الي ان المريخ في الخمسينات لعب مع فريق  الهونفيد المجري وكان افضل من البايرن ميونخ الان وفي تلك المباراة فاز الهونفيد  5\3 ولعب ذات الفريق مع الهلال  وفاز عليه 9\صفر وقدم المريخ مباراة كبيرة وقوية  لانه كان بالفريق  لاعبين جيدين واضاف في مباراة البايرن ميونخ ذكر البعض ان المريخ  جنن العالم ماعارف كيف جنن العالم لانه اصلا لم يقدم المستوي المطلوب وطالب النقر  كتاب الاعمدة بعدم تذيف التاريخ وعليهم الرجوع للتاريخ لمعرفة الفوارق وفي ختام  حديثه قال المريخ استفاد اعلاميا ولكن فنيا لم يستفد وسوف يظهر ذلك خلال  المباريات  القادمة..
ثبات اللاعبين  
 قال المدرب محسن سيد ان المباراة كانت فيها مكاسب عديدة واجبرت الناس  علي احترام الكرة السودانية مشيرا الي ان المريخ لعب مباراة تكتيكية كبيرة والالمان  معروفين بالجدية وثبات لاعبي المريخ كان السبب في خروج المربخ بهذه النتيجة وقال  كنا نتوقع ان يكونوا مهزوزين ولكن حدث العكس وقدم امير كمال وعلي جعفر واكرم الهادي  اداء ممتاز وكان المستوي عالي بالنسبة للاعبين ولم يخذلوا السودان ولكن اتمني ان لا  يصلوا مرحلة الغرور ويستفيدوا من هذه المباراة في المباريات القادمة ..
مباراة دفاعية
 اضاف المدرب محمد الطيب قائلا:ان المباراة تاريخية وسجلت من احرف من نور  ولا جدال في ذلك وقدم المريخ  مباراة دفاعية بحتة ورغم النقص الاعدادي كان اداءه  جيد والفريق لم يكن جاهز وتصريحات مدربه اكدت ذلك مشيرا الي ان الفريق الالماني حصل  علي (15) ضربة ركنية عكس المريخ وبرز من لاعبي المريخ اكرم الهادي لتصديه عدد من  الكرات والمريخ لم يصل لمرمي البايرن ميونخ غير محاولات  عنكبة وقال في مثل هذه  المباريات المهرجانية والاستعراضية لابد من الاستفادة فنيا لكن الاستفادة كانت في  الشهرة والتاريخ وكان الشق الدفاعي هو الابرز واضاف: هجوم المريخ يحتاج للعلاج  السريع  تفاديا للمباريات القادمة وقال :اتمني ان لاتكون هذه المباراة خصماعلي  المباريات المقبلة مثل  لقاء بطل كمبالا وطالب المسئولين بالتفكير جديا في مستقبل  المريخ ..
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*صباح النور والسرور يا صفوة واصل يا حبيبنا
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*قائد المريخ: اللاعبون شرّفوا الكرة السودانية أمام بايرن  ميونخ 
   أبدى سعيد السعودي قائد المريخ سعادتهم الكبيرة بالأداء القوي والمميز  الذي ظهر به المريخ في مواجهته الودية امام بطل العالم واوروبا والتي انتهت بفوز  بايرن ميونخ بهدفين نظيفين وقال السعودي إنهم سعداء بتقديم مستوى جيد امام فريق فى  قامة بايرين ميونيخ الالماني وأبان السعودي المريخ شرف  الكرة السودانية والعربية  بالمستوي الرائع وأبان ان اللاعبين كانوا على قدر  المسؤولية امام بطل العالم  ولم يتهيبوا المباراة كما كان يتحدث البعض  , السعودي  اوضح بانهم يشعرون بالفخر بان لاعبي فريق المريخ  , وان اللاعبين اتسموا بالروح  العالية فى المباراة  والنجمة هي وسام فخر لكل لاعب  لان المريخ  قدمهم امام افضل  نادي فى العالم فى مباراة كانت محطة انظار الجميع . السعودي اشار الى ان النتيجة  الجيده امام الفريق الالماني ستكون بداية لانطلاقة جيدة للمريخ فى الموسم  القادم  .
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الوالي: المريخ حصل على مكاسب مادية كبيرة من مواجهة بطل  العالم 
  نفى رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ جمال الوالي، صحة ماتردد عن دفع نادي  المريخ لمبالغ كبيرة نظير أدائه لمباراته مع بطل العالم للأندية بايرن ميونخ  الألماني، مؤكداً أن الفريق حصل على مكاسب مادية كبيرة ستدعم مسيرته.
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*رئيس بعثة المريخ للدوحة يشيد بالأداء أمام بطل العالم  أشاد الأستاذ عبد الصمد محمد عثمان نائب رئيس  المريخ ورئيس بعثته الى الدوحة بالأداء الذي قدمه الأحمر أمام بايرن ميونخ الألماني  بطل العالم واوروبا في اللقاء الودي الذي جمع الطرفين مساء أمس الأول على ملعب السد  بالدوحة وقال عبد الصمد ان فريقه قدم مباراة مليئة بالبذل والعطاء واستطاع ان يواجه  افضل اندية العالم دون ان يتهيبوا النزال، في اشارة اكدت قيمتهم الفنية العالية.  وأبان عبد الصمد أن المباراة كانت فرصة مثالية لاختبار قدرات اللاعبين دون النظر عن  النتيجة التي انتهت عليها المباراة وأفاد أن الجهاز الفني استفاد كثيراً من  المباراة وسنواصل العمل بذات الدقة والقوة حتى حلول ميقات المواجهات الرسمية  افريقية او محلية وأشاد عبد الصمد بجماهير الجالية السودانية بالدوحة لوقفتها  الكبيرة خلف الفريق ومؤازرة اللاعبين في التدريبات ،وهذا كان احد اسباب خروج الفريق  بالمردود الطيب في المباراة التاريخية امام ابطال العالم حسب وصفه.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*مالي المريخ: أظهرنا قدراتنا أمام أبطال العالم  قال المالي محمد تراوري مهاجم المريخ أن  الفرقة الحمراء أظهرت قدراتها أمام بايرن الألماني بطل العالم واوروبا في اللقاء  الذي جمع الطرفين أمس الأول على ملعب جاسم بن حمد بالدوحة وانتهى بخسارة الفريق  الأحمر بهدفين نظيفين وأشار تراوري إلى أن المريخ كان نداً لبايرن ميونخ في  المباراة ونوّه إلى أن اللاعبين أثبتوا أنهم نجوم كبار ولم يتخوفوا من المواجهة  ورأى أن المباراة حققت مكاسب فنية كبيرة للفرقة الحمراء كما أثنى على المعسكر  التحضيري والاعداد وشدّد على أن فريقه سيكون جاهزاً عندما يبدأ مشواره في الدوري  ودوري الأبطال.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*هلال كادوقلي يتعاقد مع ماو رسمياً

أكد الكابتن محمد عبد النبي “ماو” المدير الفني السابق لفريق الأمل  عَطْبَرَة، أنه وقع عقدا رسميا مع نادي هلال كادقلي لتدريب فريق كرة القدم الذي  ينافس بالدوري الممتاز وأنه سيقدم كل خبرته وفكره الفني للفريق. وأكد ماو حديث  لموقع كوورة أن فريق هلال كادقلي قادر على تقديم شخصيته الفنية رغم صعوبة المنافسة  بالدوري الممتاز هذا الموسم. وكشف المدرب عن المزيد من  تفاصيل تعاقده وقال:” اكملت التفاوض والإتفاق، ووقعت العقد بحضور رئيس هلال كادقلي  كمال عثمان بَلَّة، والمدير التنفيذي للنادي عادل محمد علي، وقد إخترت الجهاز الفني  المعاون لي وهم دكتور حسن صابر معدا بدنيا، والمدرب إدريس تقي الذين سيكون مشرفا  على فريق تحت سن 23 ، وهو الفريق الذي سوف أتحمل أعبائه الفنية أيضا، بجانب مدرب  الحراس فيصل”.وأضاف ماو:” لا أرى أية صعوبات أو معضلات في تدريب فريق هلال كادقلي  رغم أنني أخرج للتدريب خارج مدينة عطبرة فلدي فكري التدريبي الذي سأقدمه إلى جانب  خبرتي ليستفيد الفريق، ولهذا لا أتخوف ابدا في ظل الإهتمام الإداري الكبير الذي  يجده الفريق”.وأختتم تصريحاته: ” سيتجمع اللاعبون بداية من الأسبوع المقبل بالعاصمة  الخرطوم، وسوف تكون ضربة البداية وإنطلاق الإعداد للموسم يوم الأربعاء المقبل،  والفريق مطالب بتقديم شخصية فنية قوية لأنه إحتفظ بهيكله الأساسي خلال فترة  التعاقدات الشتوية في ديسمبر الماضي”.




*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الهلال يواصل تحضيراته الجادة للموسم الجديد

واصل فريق الكرة الأول بنادي الهلال تحضيراته للموسم الجديد وأدى  تدريباً مساء اليوم على ملعب الاكاديمية العسكرية العليا بامدرمان وشارك في المران  27 لاعباً وظهر السيراليوني سمبو للمرة الأولى في تحضيرات الأزرق وكان اللاعب وصل  فجر الأمس واستمر المران لأكثر من ساعة ونصف وخضع اللاعبون إلى تدريبات متنوعة فيما  نفّذ الثنائي محمد أحمد والشغيل برنامجاً خاصاً وكان الفريق أدى صباح أمس وستستمر  التدريبات بواقع حصتين يومياً حتى موعد مغادرة البعثة إلى قطر. يوم الثلاثاء  المقبل.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*كمبالا سيتي يتأهل إلى نهائي دورة مابندوزي  تأهل كمبالا سيتي اليوغندي منافس المريخ في  الدور التمهيدي من دوري أبطال أفريقيا الى المباراة النهائية من بطولة مابندوزي  الودية المقامة حالياً بزنجبار وتأهل كمبالا الى النهائي عقب فوزه على عزام  التنزاني بثلاثة أهداف لهدفين ويأمل الفريق اليوغندي الحصول على لقب البطولة حتى  تمثل خير دافع له قبل مواجهة المريخ في دوري الأبطال.. يذكر أن كمبالا سيواجه  المريخ ذهاباً بالخرطوم يوم الثامن من الشهر المقبل فيما يُقام لقاء الاياب يوم  السادس عشر من الشهر ذاته بكمبالا.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الأحمر يرتاح اليوم ويعود للتحضيرات غداً  منح الألماني كروجر المدير الفني للمريخ  لاعبي الفرقة الحمراء اليوم السبت فيما يعود الفريق للتدريبات غداً ويؤدي مرانين  صباحاً ومساءً ومواصلة برنامجه الاعدادي المقام حالياً بالدوحة وسيعمل المدرب  الألماني في الفترة المقبلة على تصحيح الأخطاء التي صاحبت اللقاء الودي أمام بايرن  ميونخ الألماني أمس الأول وسيركز المدرب على التدريبات البدنية المكثفة بالاضافة  الى تدريبات الكرة.. وكان الأحمر ادى مراناً خفيفاً صباح أمس فيما سيرتاح الفريق  اليوم يعود لمواصلة برنامجه التحضيري الذي يواجه من خلاله زنت الروسي يوم الثامن  عشر من الشهر الجاري وريدبول النمساوي يوم السابع والعشرين من نفس الشهر وسيشتمل  الاعداد في المرحلة المقبلة على تدريبات صباحية ومسائية  من اجل خلق الانسجام والتفاهم بجانب تنفيذ المهام والواجبات الخططية حسب الرسم  التكتيكي ، ومعلوم ان الالماني مايكل كروجر المدير الفني للمريخ قد منح اللاعبين  اليوم راحة كاملة على ان يستأنف الفريق تدريباته كما جرت العادة وبصورة يومية ابتدأ  من الغد
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*مريخ الفاشر يبدأ اعداده للموسم الجديد اليوم
يبدأ مريخ الفاشر اعداده للموسم الجديد في  الرابعة من عصر اليوم على ملعب أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم ويشرف محسن سيد المدير  الفني للسلاطين على تحضيرات المريخ وكان صاحب المركز السادس في ترتيب أندية الدرجة  الممتازة تعاقد مع عدد من اللاعبين في التسجيلات الأخيرة من بينهم فيصل العجب قائد  المريخ السابق.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*بعثة الهلال تغادر الى الدوحة الثلاثاء
ينتظر أن تغادر بعثة الهلال إلى الدوحة  العاصمة القطرية الثلاثاء المقبل لاقامة معسكر تحضيري هناك يستمر لثلاثة أسابيع  ويخطط الأزرق إلى خوض تجارب ودية من العيار الثقيل في معسكره وأكد عاطف النور مدير  الكرة أن تحضيرات الفريق الأزرق تسير بصورة جيدة حالياً وقال إن كل اللاعبين  انتظموا في الاعداد عدا مدثر كاريكا متوقعاً انضمامه اليوم وأفاد النور أن  التحضيرات ستستمر يومياً حتى موعد السفر إلى قطر الثلاثاء مشيراً إلى ان الأزرق  سيكمل بقية مراحل الاعداد بالعاصمة القطرية وكان المكتب التنفيذي أكمل اجراءات  السفر في انتظار وصول التأشيرات وتقررأن يغادر كل لاعبي الفريق إلى معسكر  الدوحة.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*كلام فى الممنوع

طارق أحمد المصطفى

محطات

لا ندري ماهو سر عداء الإتحاد السوداني للكرة الطائرة مع إتحاد الخرطوم  وهاهي الأزمة بين الطرفين تنطلق مجددا بعد قرار الإتحاد العام بإستثناء  اللاعبين في التسجيلات التي أعلنها مؤخرا وهو ما يعني عدم إنتقال أي لاعب  مسجل في كشوفات نادي الى نادي اخر وهو ما كان يحدث في السابق في كل موسم  تسجيلات  وهذا  ما رفضه إتحاد الخرطوم وقدم للإتحاد العام مذكرة بهذا  الخصوص .

نعتقد أن حديث سكرتير الإتحاد العام خالد عبد الله حمد في حق إتحاد الخرطوم  غير موفق على الإطلاق وهو يشير الى أنه لاتراجع عن القرار وأن مشاكل  الخرطوم عطلتهم ، يجب أن يعلم السيد السكرتير أن الخرطوم تتحدث عن أشياء  ترى أنها غير قانونية ولا تخدم مصلحة اللعبة وتتعامل مع ذلك بسلوك حضاري  باللجؤ للجهات القانونية وفي ذات الوقت تلتزم بقرارات الإتحاد العام الى أن  تقول هذه الجهات كلمتها .

 مجموعة ثري دبل ون ( 311 ) على الفيس بوك في لفته بارعة كرمت من خلال  منتداها الشهري مطلع الأسبوع الماضي  بفندق التاكا عدد من السيدات اللاتي  تميزن في مجال عملهم حيث كرمت الأستاذة الصحفية والكاتبة الرقم امال عباس  والأستاذة الممثلة المخضرمة بلقيس عوض والصحفية الشابة الزميلة ياسمين أحمد  التي تم إختيارها كمقرر للجنة الإعلام بالإتحاد العربي للتجديف .

مجموعة ثري دبل ون وجدت الإشادة من الجميع وهي تغير الكثير من المفاهيم  المغلوطة حول مجموعات الفيس بوك التي يعتبرها الكثيرون  مجموعات للثرثرة و  الشتائم و ( الكلام الفاضي ) المجموعة التي تضم غالبية عضويتها شباب  الجامعات وجدت الإشادة أيضا وهى تخصص تكريمها  هذا الشهر للجندر لفتة بارعة  إستحقت عليها الثناء الشكر كل الشكر للمجموعة وفي مقدمتها الزميل عوض  نميري وموفقين بإذن الله .

يبدو أن الأوضاع في اللجنة الاولمبية غير مبشرة خاصة بعد إعلان مجلس  الإدارة إقامة الجمعية العمومية بعيدا عن عيون ورقابة المفوضية في الوقت  الذي جهزت فيه الدائرة القانونية بالمفوضية ملف كامل حول هذا الموضوع ترفض  فيه قرار مجلس إدارة الأولمبية  في إنتظار  المفوض الجديد الذي سيتم تعينه  بواسطة وزير الشباب والرياضة  بعد أن إنتهت فترة المفوضية السابقة منذ 24  ديسمبر الماضي حيث سيكون هذا الملف  أول مهام المفوض الجديد .

أفادت الأنباء قبل فترة عن إعتماد الإتحاد الدولي للجمباز عضوية السودان  بعد فترة طويلة من الغياب وهذه الأنباء كانت قد أسعدت الكتثيرون حيث ظل عدم   الإعتماد يمثل عقبة أمام الإتحاد السوداني ولكن تسريبات جديدة في اليومين  الماضين نفت هذا الحديث وأكدت أن الإتحاد الدولي سيعتمد السودان ضمن  منظموته من خلال عموميته القادمة في مايو المقبل  وما بين الروايتين نحتاج  لأن نسمع صوت الإتحاد العام .

إختيار الإتحاد الوطني للشباب  للإستاذ الله جابو سليمان سليمان المحامي  نائب رئيس الإتحاد السوداني للمصارعة السابق  ضمن  الرياضين المكرمين من  قبل إتحاد الشباب  من خلال إحتفاليته بمناسبة أعياد الإستقلال هو تكريم لكل  الشباب الرياضين ودافع لهم والله جابو أهل لهذا التكريم فمجهوداته واضحة  للعيان  في المنشط الذي كان له الفضل في الوصول به  للعالمية في وقت وجيز .   

يا وزارة وكيلك الله !!

يا وزير الشباب والرياضة أخبار لجنة تقصي الحقائق في تزوير شهادات مدربين رفع الأثقال شنوو؟؟
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*إن فوكس


نجيب عبدالرحيم


المريخ مهزوماً ولكنه الفائز



بعض الأقلام الزرقاء والخضراء والخ  والمحللين والمنظرين في الصحف  والفضائيات كانوا يتوقعون هزيمة ثقيلة لفريق المريخ من فريق بايرن ميونخ  بطل أوروبا وأنديه العالم في المباراة التي جمعت الفريقين ودياً على ملعب  نادي السد في العاصمة القطرية الدوحة ولكن أفكارهم سقطت وتوقعاتهم خابت  فانتهت المباراة بهدفين لصالح البافاري وهي نتيجة جيدة بلا شك عطفاً على  فارق الخبرة والإمكانات الفنية، فإنها كانت جيدة، بناء على مجريات المباراة  حيث إستطاع الأحمر أن يقدم أداء جيد في الحصة الأولى أمام المانشافت في  وجود كوكبة من النجوم العالمية سوبر أستار  وسبق لنادي الهلال أن تباري مع  فريق سانتوس البرازيلي عام 1973م وكان يضم اللاعب بيلية أسطورة الأساطير  وأفضل لاعب في العالم في ذلك الوقت وإنتهت المباراة بهدف للسامبا  البرازيلية ونسى الجميع النتيجة ولم ينتقد أي أحد فريق الهلال ولا إدارته  قبل وبعد المباراة  بل أشادت بهم كل وسائل الإعلام والشارع الرياضي بمختلف  ألونه والآن أصبح الإعلام الرياضي السوداني إعلام سبوبة !!

نعم خسر المريخ  وأنني كمشاهد كنت أشعر بمدى الفارق في الإمكانات، خاصة  فيما يتعلق بالتكتيك على المستويين الفردي والجماعي لذلك أقول إنها كانت  تجربة مفيدة ستشكل نقلة نوعية وسترتقي بالفريق فنياً وتكتيكيا.ً   



مدرب الفريق كروجر لعب الفريق بطريقة 4/4/2 التي يجيدها اللاعب السوداني  لأنها تتناسب مع إمكانياته الفنية والبدنية وتلعب بها معظم الفرق السودانية  وكان واضحا إعتماد المدرب على عناصر محددة ربما يرى أنها أفضل ما في جعبته  وقد تشكل قوام الفريق في المنافسات الإفريقية القادمة التي تختلف عن  المباريات الودية  بينما لعب غوارديولا بطريقة التي تلعب بها معظم الفرق  الألمانية  4/2/3/1 لأن البايرن فريق تكتيكي وبدني يمتاز بالانضباط والنظام  في جميع الخطوط والمباشرية والضغط المتواصل على الخصم وتقفيل المساحات  أمامه ومؤمن بالمهارات والفكر الحر والضغط المستمر على الخصم باستخدام  الدفاع العالي وتبادل المراكز المستمر وهذا الأسلوب يتقنه الفريق البافاري  وكان واضحا طيلة المباراة وكانوا الأفضل حضورا وأتيحت لهم فرص الوصول إلى  المرمى أكثر من تلك الفرص النادرة التي سنحت للاعبينا ولم يكتب لها النجاح  ولا أريد أن أخوض كثيراً في التفاصيل الفنية والتكتيكية وأكتفي بهذا القدر .



اللعب مع الكبار ومنازلة أكبرهم تبعا للتصنيف العالمي الأخير للفيفا فيه  العديد من الفوائد المكاسب وليس عيبا أن يخرج الفريق مهزوما بهدفين فقط من  فريق عالمي مثل بايرن ميونيخ حتى لو كانت النتيجة مضاعفة وعجز اللاعبون من  تشكيل خطورة تذكر وعجزوا عن ضرب الشباك فإنهم يكفيهم المحاولة التي حاولوها  ولا يجب أن نعاتبهم أو نحسابهم فالألقاب محفوظة.



وحسب وجهة نظري الشخصية أتوقع من بعض الأسماء في الفريق الأحمر تقديم  مستويات ممتازة في المنافسات القادمة تعكس ما تملكه من إمكانات فنية جيدة  أمثال أمير كمال وعلي جعفر وعنكبة وأكرم وزغبير وبقية الكوكبة.



شكراً لإدارة  نادي المريخ التي نجحت في إتاحة الفرصة لفريقها أن ينازل  الكبار ونتمنى لبقية الفرق السودانية المشاركة في مثل هكذا مباريات.



لك الله يا وطني فغداً ستشرق شمسك
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*لدغة عقرب

النعمان حسن

وقفة مع فتاوى النائب دفع الله عن كرة القدم والمريخ

يبد وان النائب البرلمانى دفع الله حسب الله ان صح مااوردته الصحف عنه فى  الايام الماضية  اصدر  فتاوى تتعلق بممارسة كرة القدم  يبدوانه يتمتع بذكاء  حاد حيث انه ادرك ان اصدار الفتاوى ع نكرة القدم  وعن  مباراة المريخ  وبايرن ميونخ ستنقله لعالم الاضواء الاعلامية لما ستجده هذه الفتاوى من  الصحافة الرياضية الاشهر اعلاميا من الصحف السياسية  لانه كنائب برلمانى لن  يحظى بمكانة اعلامية فى الصحف السياسية لانها مخصصة لكبار السياسيين من  السلطة  كما ان البرلمان نفسه ونوابة  لايحس المواطن العادى بوجود له  كمؤسسة معنية فى المقام الاول بهموم المواطن .
لهذا وبسبب فتاويه حول كرة القدم  انتقل الشيخ دفع الله كما يحلو للبعض ان  يسمى من يطلقون لحاهم ويكثرون من الحديث  باسم الاسلام فان الشيخ اصبح على  كل لسان لان قاعدة كرة القدم الجماهيرية اكبر  من اى قاعدة سياسية فى  السودان وكمان اثار بفتاويه جمهور المريخ ومن هم ضجه من اللون الازرق.
 اولا افتى بتحريم ممارسة المرأة لكرة القدم وفتوى ثانية تحظر على لاعبى  المريخ ان يتبادلوا الاعلام مع لاعبى بايرن ميونخ لانهم كفارويرتبطون بشعار  الكفار الصليب.
حقيقة اصدار الفتاوى اصبح ظاهرة متعددة الوجوه ولكن ماهى ضوابط هذه القتاوى  ومن اين لها الالزامية وهى ليست اكثر من اجتهاد شخصى لا يملك صاحبه ان  يدعى العلم وصحة فتواه  مهما طالت عمامته او لحيته او سبحته فالعلم عند  الله سبحانه تعالى وحده ولا احد من بعد رسوله لما كان على صلة مباشرة بالله  عبر الوحى وكل ما اختلف عن ذلك هو اجتهاد بشر  يخطئ ويصيب.
 لهذا فانه لا الزامية لفتوى الا اذا اعطته سلطة ذلك مع انها  لا تملك ان  تعطيه ما لا تملك ويصبح الامر هنا منطق القوة وليس اهلية من اصدر الفتوى  ولكن السؤال :
هل هذا الشيخ يعتمد فى حياته على ما هواسلامى فقط بمفاهيمه هذه وانه لا  يستخدم فى حياته ما هو من صنع الكفار ان جاز له ان يسمى اهل الكتاب كفار.
وهنا تذكرت ان الشيخ لابد انه عندما غادر مبنى التلفزيون بل وعندما يغادر  جلسة البرلمان يتخذ مقعده ويقودعربته او عربة اجرة وليس جمل وينطلق حيثما  يهوى بعد ان يطوى الزمن طيا بفضل هذه العربة التى ان كان مالكها  غالبا ما  يكون اشترى(0الدولار الامريكى الكافر) ليمتلك هذه العربة ودفع مقابله  ثمانية(من الجنيه السودانى المسلم) فهل استوثق يومها ان الذى صنع له هذه  العربة ليس من اهل الصليب وربما تكون هى ذاتها الشركة التى ترعى لقاء  المريخ وبايرن ميونخ.
تستحضرنى بهذه الماسبة واقعة تحكى عن الملك عبالعزيز  ال سعود مؤسس اول  دولة اسلامية وتقول ان وفدا كبيرا من رجال القبائل والشيوخ وفدوا اليه فى  مقره وابدوا احتجاجهم واعتراضهم لفتح الدولة الاسلامية ابوابها لجهاز  التلفزيون  ليدخل بيوت المسلمين وهو من بدع الكفار والذى اعتبره الوفد شرك   فشكر لهم الملك سعيهم وقال لهم سمعا وطاعة ساوقف ما اعترضتم عليه لانه من  صنع الكفار ولما خرج ليودعهم وكانو سعداء بما ححققوه من انتصار للاسلام   فوجئوا بان العربات التى حملتهم للقصر الملكى قداختفت وان هناك جمال اعدت  لهم لترحيلهم لقبائلهم فاعترتهم الدهشة  الا ان الملك قال لهم بكل برود هذه  العربات هى نفسها من صتع الكفار واهل الصليب الذين صنعوا التلفزيون وحرام  لكم ان تتخذونها بدلا عن الجمال وهنا تراجع الشيوخ عن مطلبهم وباركوا  استجلاب التفزيون. لتعود اليهم العربات
اذن لنسال الشيخ كم هى الاشياء الى يعتمد عليها نفسه اليوم وصناعها من جماعة الصليب والكفار الذين يرفض للمريخ ان يبادلهم الاعلام.
اما الحديث عن كرة القدم والمراة فهل  يا ترى اصدرهذا الشيخ فتوى حول  التجمعات الجماهيريةالتى يتزاحم فيها النساء والرجال  للتعبير  عن ولائهم  للنواب  وللحكام التى تشهدالكثيرمن من النساء مختلطات  بالرجال  وبعض  الشيوخ  يلوحون بعصيهم محيين هذا الجمع المختلط  فهل اصدر الشيخ فتوى  بتحريم هذا الاختلاط
وهل يحتاج الشيخ لان نقدم له المزيد .
ويبقى فى نهاية الامرممارسة المراة لاى نشاط رياضى هو قرار اسرة واولياء  امرها  وقرار تبادل  المريخ الاعلام مع بيارن ميونخ هو شان خاص بنادى  المريخ ثم هل يا سيادة الشيخ  اللقاء بين الفريقين والمسمى قانونا باللقاء  الحبى الذى يؤكدعمق العلاقات الانسانية حلال ام حرام ثم هل مبنى البرلمان  الذى يجتمع فيه  النواب شيد من مواد صتعها المسلمون ام انها شركات الصليب  وغير المسلمين
وياربى هل سبق للشيخ ان سافر خارج السودان بالجمل او بطوف ان سافر بالبحر امانه  يستخدم طائرة صنعها المسلمون  وغير هذا كثير
فلماذا لا تحظر يا شيخنا كلما هو من بدع الكفار بعدان اصبحت الفتاوى نفسها  خشم بيوت وسلطة  فلتبقىيا شيحنا فى منزل من الطين والطوب وليس مبنى مسلح  فاخر بمواد الكفار و ويومها لنرى كيف تكيف حياتك وانت  تعتمدعلى ما لا  علاقة له بالصليب والكفار.ثم هل لديك تلفزيون وموبايل وغيرها من تقنية  العصر فى منزلك ام  انها ليست من بدع الكفار(مجردسؤال).
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*زول هناك وابو البنات صباحكم خير وبركة
ابو احمد شكرنا الجزيل على الأخبار الصباحية
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة فى الخرطوم صباح اليوم السبت 11  يناير 2014  
صحيفة الزعيم


موقع البايرن: المريخ خصم عنيد .. وروين يتحسر علي  الغياب
الاندية الخليجية تتسابق للتباري مع بطل السودان وكروجر يطالب بالتأني في  الرد
شركة بافاريا: بطل السودان لم يدفع (مليم واحد) نظير مواجهة بايرن ميونخ بل  استفاد ماديا من الرعاية
الفريق يرتاح اليوم .. الصحف والمواقع القطرية تهتم  بالمواجهة التاريخية
سكسك: المريخ محظوظ بمواجهة بطل اوربا (ومباراة زي دي  بالقروش الناس ما لاقنها)
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة فى الخرطوم صباح اليوم السبت 11  يناير 2014 
صحيفة الصدى


العروض تنهال علي الزعيم .. وموقع البايرن ميونخ يشيد  بأكرم
كروجر يحذر اللاعبين: التألق امام بايرن لا يعني الفوز علي كمبالا  سيتي
و(مانشيت) الصدي يسيطر علي سباق جبل علي في دبي.. لاعبو الاحمر يحصلون علي  قمصان كبار نجوم البافاري
الوالي يؤكد: حصلنا علي مكاسب مادية من اللقاء  التاريخي.. السودانيون يتفاخرون بعرض الاحمر ويتحدون زنت الروسي
الراية القطرية:  بطل اوربا والعالم يفوز علي المريخ في مباراة ودية حافلة بالاثارة
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة فى الخرطوم صباح اليوم السبت 11  يناير 2014
 
صحيفة الهدف


شركة (بافاريا): مواجهات منتظرة لـ(العالمي) امام ميلان ويوفنتوس  الايطاليين
المريخ يرفض مواجهة الهلال بالدوحة .. اتجاه لالغاء ودية زنت  الروسي
فيستر: تفاجأن بخبر رحيل ايداهور .. امير كمال: ريبري كان مذهولا من  صمودي امامه ونظر لي بإستغراب
كمبالا سيتي يعود من بعيد ويتأهل الي نهائي  مابيندوزي علي حساب عزام التنزاني
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة فى الخرطوم صباح اليوم السبت 11  يناير 2014

صحيفة عالم النجوم


لاعبو الهلال يبهرون النابي بمهاراتهم
تألق لافت للغزال  وتنافس شرس بين المعز وجينارو
سيمبو يرفض الراحة ويتدرب بقوة
الازرق يطير  لقطر بالثلاثاء وكاريكا يصل اليوم
المريخ يقاطع النيلين والوالي يجدد نفيه بدفع  اموال للبافاري

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة فى الخرطوم صباح اليوم السبت 11  يناير 2014



(الأسياد)
قيادي بلجنة تسجيلات الهلال يكشف الاسرار: كليتشي وراء تسجيل  وارغو للهلال
في اجتماع المجلس اليوم: تحويل الهلال لشركة مساهمة عامة علي طريقة  الارسنال
الصخرة من المطار للملعب .. والغزال والجوهرة يلفتان  الانظار
تدريبات الازرق الصباحية والمسائية تشتعل نار .. والنابي (يوبخ  نزار)
رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالهلال يؤكد الانضباط والالتزام شعار المرحلة

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة فى الخرطوم صباح اليوم السبت 11  يناير 2014

صحيفة قوون


كاريكا يعود اليوم ويكمل الشمل: الدبابة سيمبو وصل واشعل مران  الهلال
النابي ينفرد بالخماسي المحترف ويخضع الشغيل لتمارين خاصة
قضايا هامة  علي طاولة مجلس الهلال ورئيسه يتفقد النادي ولجنتة تحقق مع بكري
كمبالا سيتي  يصعد للنهائي وينذر المريخ .. مؤتمر صحفي للتونسي وقائد الهلال
غيابات في تدريب  المريخ الصباحي .. المريخ يواجه بطلي روسيا والنمسا

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*العناوين الرياضية لبعض الصحف السياسية

 (آخر لحظة)
كروجر: قدمنا انفسنا بشكل جيد وحققنا كل الفوائد
مجلس الهلال  يناقش التحضير للمعسكر في اجتماع اليوم
نائب رئيس الوزراء القطري: مباراة المريخ  وبايرن ميونخ رسالة سلام من قطر لاهل دارفور والسودان عموما  (السوداني)
غوارديولا: جمهور السودان اضفي نكهة خاصة علي المباراة
مدرب  الهلال النابي يكثف التدريبات صباحاً مساء ويخاطب اللاعبين
بكري المدينة مستغرب  من (الفيديو) .. الموقع الرسمي لبايرن ميونخ يشيد بأكرم  (اليوم التالي)
المريخ يوالي تدريباتة ويؤدي تجربتين امام سالزبورج والاهلي  القطري
الانضباط شعار مجلس الهلال الجديد .. الخرطوم يدشن اعداده بحفل تعارف  بفندق الاحلام
جمال الوالي: المريخ حقق مكاسب فنيه ومادية من مواجهة  البايرن
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عـنـاويــــن الـصـحـــف الـعـالـمـيــــة والـعـربـــيــــة :

 •ميسي على مقاعد البدلاء في قمة أتليتكو مدريد
 •سيميوني: لا أتخيل مباراة لبرشلونة دون ميسي..أتمنى له التوفيق من أجل المونديال 
 •أتلتيكو وبرشلونة .. قمة أسبانية بعقول أرجنتينية وأقدام لاتينية في صراع لقب الشتاء
 •مويز يرسل روني لمكان أكثر دفئاً من أجل التعافي .. ويواجه مشكلة امام سوانزي
 •بارما الإيطالي يضم مهاجم بيرو الشاب جوني فيداليس لمدة 5 سنوات صفحة الهلال 
 •إعادة بيع تذاكر مباراة أتلتيكو وبرشلونة بضعف الثمن 
 •بلان يستبعد تعاقد باريس سان جيرمان مع نجوم جدد في الشتاء 
 •تقارير ميسي سيبدأ احتياطيا في مباراة أتلتيكو مدريد 
 •شابي ألونسو أنشيلوتي سبب تجديد عقدي مع ريال مدريد 
 •ماركا: ميسي لن يلعب كأساسي أمام أتلتيكو مدريد 
 •بيليجريني: لا نُخطط لضم لاعبين جُدد في الشتاء
 •رسميًا | الاتحاد الإنجليزي يوجه اتهام سوء التصرف لمويس 
 •إقبال كبير على شراء تذاكر لقاء الكويت الكويتي وبايرن ميونيخ الودي 
 •وكيل أعمال اللاعب : فيراتي لن يرحل عن باريس سان جيرمان
 •مورينيو: هازارد لن يرحل عن تشيلسي 
 •رسمياً تأجيل المرحلة الخامسة من الدوري المصري لكرة القدم 
 •نيلسون فالديز يعتذر للجماهير عن إشارته غير الأخلاقية 
 •السيتي يظفر بخدمات أفضل موهوب إفريقي 
 •آرسنال يستعيد خدمات تشامبرلين أمام أستون فيلا 
 •النصر يسحق الرائد بثلاثية ويغرد منفردا في صدارة الدوري السعودي
 •تخفيف ايقاف ماوري قائد لاتسيو الى ستة اشهر 
 •سواريز ينال جائزة لاعب الشهر في البريميرليغ 
 •رونالدو يدعو جميع أفراد أسرته لحضور حفل الكرة الذهبية 
 •مورينيو: لا توجد أي عروض لمات
 •دورتموند يتعاقد مع المهاجم الفنلندي فايرينن ويسعى لتمديد عقد مدير الكرة
 •يوسف يمنح لاعبي الأهلي راحة 48 ساعة ويبدأ الإعداد للمقاولون الأثنين المقبل
  •حارس الريان يسجل هدف التعادل في السد في واقعة طريفة بالدوري القطري !
 •حمزة الجمل يشرف على أول تدريب للخرطوم السوداني قبل توقيع العقد
 •العربي يتخطى الجيش ويقتحم المربع الذهبي لدوري نجوم قطر
 •الحارس القصراوي يترك الصفاقسي وينضم للملعب التونسي
 •البلجيكي فان بويتن يدرس اعتزال اللعب الدولي بعد مونديال 2014
 •فولفسبورج الألماني ينفي اتفاقه بشكل نهائي مع دي بروين نجم تشيلسي
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*J
جملة مفيدة | ياسر فضل المولى :: بــخـتــك يــا بــلـــه 
لن  نختبي وراء حيطان الشماتة ولن نندس تحت (بطاطين) الحسد فالمريخ شرف  السودان وجعل اسمه يتردد في فضاءات ما سمعت يوما بكرة السودان لاهس ولا زمن  جكسا ، بلدان لم يزر النجم الأحمر لياليها ولم يهل في مغيبها هلال.
نعم  لعب المريخ مباراة على مستوى عال من التكتيك والانضباط بفضل عجوزه الذي  خبر فريق بلاده جيدا وأستغل أن البافاري في مرحلة إعداد وأنه لايسعى  للنتيجة بقدر ما يسعى لتطبيق جمل معينة وخطط ينوي الساحر الأسباني تطبيقها  في (البندسليقا) كما يسعى لمنح الفرصة (لعصافير الصف الثاني) أما الفريق  الأفريقي الذي لم يسمع به فلن يخشاه. 
درس كروجر هذه  (السيكلوجية) بفكر أوربي ولعب عليها ، ويبدو أنه طالب لاعبيه بالجدية  والانضباط التام حيال المد البافاري المتوقع فكان له ما أراد ، ودعم خطته  الحماس السوداني في وقت الحاره (وتموها ناس أكرم حرارة قلب ودلاليك في  المدرجات تنضرب)  فكان ما كان من أداء ملتزم جنب ( الأصفر ) هزيمة توقعناها  ..وكاوينا بيها ناس أخوي مهدي الصادق كثيرا لذا كانت فرحتهم فرحتين ...
مباراة  مثل هذه التي خاضها المريخ فرضت علينا التعاطي معها بمنظور أكبر من  الشماتة وبعقلانية تتجاوز رغبة القبيلة الزرقاء في أن (ينفضح ) بني أحمر  حتى لا يطول لسانهم علينا كما ظل طويلا منذ العام 89 وحتى يومنا هذا ، ولعل  في ذلك وجه من وجوه السلبية في الإعلام الرياضي الذي يجيد (دهاقنته) فن  التبخيس، ولا يجيدون فن التحفيز والقفز فوق أسوار العصبية التي لانفضلها في  حال كان الانجاز باسم السودان . 
فنحن شعب يتمترس في محطة  الإنجاز ويجيد (مضغ التاريخ لبانة) فإن فزنا في مباراة على فريق أفريقي أو  عربي نظل نغني ونغني إلى أن يصبح علينا الصبح وليس على رؤوسنا غيرشمس  الحقيقة ، حقيقة أن الدنيا من حولنا مضت وتجاوزت محطتنا وادركت أسباب  التقدم والتطور وبقينا نحن بوادي عبقر نكتب حلو الكلام ونردد الأنغام ثملين  بانجاز عابر وفوز من زمن غابر.
المريخ مرّ أما البافاري بتجربة  ربما لن تتكرر ثانية ، وسعادتنا بها كونها عرّفَت مدرب في وزن غارديولا  ببلد اسمه السودان وبفريق اسمه المريخ وما يسمع به غارديولا تسمع به أوربا  جمعا ، فالرجل نجم شباك ومدرب تلاحقه الكاميرات أينما حلّ ورحل، فضلا عن  كوكبة النجوم التي يترصع بها فريقه بطل أوربا والعالم ..
هنيئا  لبلة جابر يوم يجلس أما الشاشة و(ود كورته ) ريبيري ، على مسرح الكرة  الذهبية في كامل أناقته ينتظر حظه بالفوز بجائزة أفضل لاعب في العالم  وبجواره ليس (العكليته) أمير كمال ، بل ميسى وكريستيانو ، وبله يردد بصوت  مسموع يغيظ به الزومة (الدخل بعد ريبيري مرق) ...
ريبيري حاول يحاورني ريبيري قفلتو وحنّني ..
ريبيري بالذهبية إن شاء الله يفوز 
وفي (الواتس) يهنيهو بله جوز
معسكر  المريخ بالدوحة ومعسكر الهلال في نفس الدوحة ، سيكون مردوده جيدا على  مشاركات الهلال والمريخ الأفريقية  القادمة حيث أن التباري مع الفرق ذات  الوزن والصيت تضخ في نفوس اللاعبين قدراً كبيراً من المعنويات والراحة  النفسية بغض النظر عن النتائج . لذا على الهلال أن يستعين بالأشقاء في قطر ،  وهم أهل عون ، في التباري أمام فرق كبيرة من التي أتت قطر في موسم الهجرة  إلى الدوحة . وليت الهلال يصادف معسكراً لفريق كبير كما صادف المريخ  البايرن ...بس من وين للهلال بالحظ !!!
جملة أخيرة :
أخي  الحبيب محمد عثمان الجعلي هل رايت مارأيت وموسى الزومه يدخل بعنف على لاعب  البايرن البرازيلي مثل دخوله على كاريكا، فينظر اليه قريب رونالدينيو وهو  على الأرض، يشير اليه بأصبعه ( أنت ما عندك مخ) فيرد عليه موسى يا فرده  ألعب كورتك وبطل الجرسة .


شكرا مريخ شاخور وعقبال هلال البابا
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*مشكووووووووووووووورين زول هناااااااك وابو البنات
صبااااااااااااااحكم عااااااااافية
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*سلام من الله عليكم و صباحكم فل يا شباب 
*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*والله العظيم المدرب الفاتح النقر ده حيرنا خالص خالص ويعتبر نفسه انه الوحيد الذى يعرف كره مع انه لا يفقه شىء .. وكل المشاهدين والمحللين والمدرب والعاملين فى مجال كرة القدم اثنوا على المريخ ما عدا هذا الأشتر والذى يعتبر وحيد زمانه .. المريخ يا مدرب يا فاشل قدم ما لم يقدمه اى فريق يا حاقد وليك الحق لأنو عنده فيروس الهليل يجرى فى دمك .. حمانا الله من آرائك الهدامه 
*

----------


## الدلميت

*لك التحية ابو البنات


لا عزاء للحاقدين الزرق
                        	*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة فى الخرطوم صباح اليوم السبت 11 يناير 2014



(الأسياد)
قيادي بلجنة تسجيلات الهلال يكشف الاسرار: كليتشي وراء تسجيل وارغو للهلال
في اجتماع المجلس اليوم: تحويل الهلال لشركة مساهمة عامة علي طريقة الارسنال
الصخرة من المطار للملعب .. والغزال والجوهرة يلفتان الانظار
تدريبات الازرق الصباحية والمسائية تشتعل نار .. والنابي (يوبخ نزار)
رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالهلال يؤكد الانضباط والالتزام شعار المرحلة




 هذه الزباله لا تشرفنا أريحونا اراحكم الله من هذا العفن والوسخ .. لا تفوروا دمنا من الصباح عندما نرى هذه الزباله فى منبرنا العفيف والنظيف نفقد اعصابنا ويصيبنا الدوار بالله عليكم هذه الزباله لاتشرفنا وإذا تكرمتوا وإذا تفضلتوا يا اعزائى وأحبتى الغالين رحمة بنا ومراعاة لمشاعرنا تجاه هذه الزباله التى تحمل الحقد الدفين والحسد والكراهيه للمريخ ولا تاتى بخبر للمريخ إلا اخبار الفبركه والقطيعه والنميمه 
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*مشكور أبو البنات
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*درر حمراء /// ود إبراهيم

 إعلام الهلال

 * منذ ان بدأت الكتابة كان ديدني في الكتابة هو الحيادية ومبدأي في  المقالات التي اكتبها هو إحترام الغير وإحترام نادي الهلال كنادي كبير في  السودلن وكنادي منافس للمريخ لأنه لا هلال بلا مريخ ولا مريخ بلا هلال 

 * لم اسيئ في يوم من الأيام إلي فريق الهلال او اي شخصية هلالية وكنت  احترم الهلال لأن به اشخاص يتعاملو بمنتهي الإحترافيه وما زلت احترم الهلال  كنادي كبير ونادي قمة في السودان ومن  الأندية الكبيرة في السودان وفي الوطن العربي وافريقيا وطوال كتاباتي لم  اتعرض للهلال او إعلام الهلال بأي إساءة كما يكتب معظم الكتاب سواء كانو  هلالاب او مريخاب لأننا نحاول ان نغرس فكر إعلامي جديد يقوم علي إحترام  المنافس لأننا في الأصل سودانيين ونريد ان تكون منافستنا علي المستوي  المحلي فقط ولكن عندما يلعب احد ناديي القمة بإسم السودان نريد ان تقف معه  كافة الوان الطيف الرياضي بمختلف مسمياتها وتنصهر كافة الألوان والإنتماءات  في بوتقة الوطن فقط
 * ما دفعني إلي الحروف السابقة هو تعامل الإعلام  الهلالي او لنقول جزء من الإعلام الهلالي مع مباراة المريخ التاريخية مع  بايرن ميونخ ومحاولة عدد من الصحف الهلالية وبعض كتاب الهلال التبخيس  والتقليل من شأن المباراة 
 * المتابع لصحيفة الأسياد خلال الأيام  الماضية يري حجم الترصد الذي تكنه هذه الصحيفة للمريخ وهي في كل يوم تكتب  في عنوانها الرئيسي خبرآ عن مباراة المريخ والبايرن محاولة تبخيس التجربة  فقد نشرت اخبارآ تكذب المباراة وعندما تأكدت من قيامها تحدثت عن المبالغ  المالية الضخمة التي دفعها المريخ لبايرن ميونخ وبعد المباراة كتبت في  عنوانها الرئيسي بالأمس ( المريخ يخسر من بايرن ميونخ بهدفين و 12مليار )  وقبل عدة ايام كتبت في عنوانها الرئيسي ان خلافآ نشب بين اكرم الهادي وعبد  الصمد في التدريب المسائي رغم ان التدريب المسائي لم يكن موجودآ اصلآ لأن  كروجر الغي التدريب وبعد ان نفي عبد الصمد الخبر كتبت زات الصحيفة ايضآ ان  الأسياد نجحت في عودة اكرم لتشكيلة مباراة البايرن 
 * لا ادري ما هو  مغزي صحيفة الأسياد من هذه الأخبار فقد تركت الكتابة عن ناديها واصبحت  تطارد المريخ بالأخبار المفبركة وكانت ولقرابة الإسبوع تكتب عنوانها  الرئيسي عن المريخ
 * الهلال فريق كبير وفريق رائد في السودان وبه  صحفيين يتمتعو بقدر كافي من الفهم والفكر المحايد وقد قرأت عقب المباراة  لاحد صحفيي الهلال ويدعي داؤود الذي كتب في صفحته الشخصية علي الفيس بوك عن  مباراة المريخ وان المريخ شرف السودان وادي مباراة جميلة واشاد بمستوي  الأحمر ولاعبيه في المباراة ولكنه تعرض لهجوم كبير من مشجعي الهلال وإتهموه  بأنه قبض من المريخ وان الوالي دفع له حتي يشيد بالمريخ ويكتب عنه بهذه  الطريقة
 * لم يلتفت داؤود لهجوم الهلالاب عليه ورد عليهم ردآ جميلآ جدا  في عموده بالأمس حيث سألهم هل الوالي دفع ايضآ للإتحاد الدولي حتي يكتب عن  المريخ واورد في عموده ما كتبه موقع الإتحاد الدولي عن المباراة وإشادته  بستوي المريخ
 * مثل هؤلاء الصحفين هم من نريدهم وهم من سيساعدونا علي تغير فهم الجمهور الرياضي السوداني 
 * لا توجد عداوة بين الهلال والمريخ حتي يبحث كل منا عن اخطاء الآخر فقد  اصبحت المنافسه بين الفريقين اشبه بالحرب الضروس يشترك في إشعالها بعض  الإعلاميين بين الفريقين وبصفة اكثر من كتاب الهلال امثال محمد عبد الماجد  والرشيد علي عمر
 * في كل بيت سوداني هلالاب ومريخاب وقد تجد اخوك او ابنك او ابوك او خالك او عمك هلالي او العكس 
 * لا نريد ان ننهي المنافسه ولكن نريده ان يكون في حدود التنافس الرياضي الحميم لأن كرة القدم هي ترفيه لا اكثر بالنسبة للمشجعين 
 * اصبحت المنافسة بين الفريقين عبارة عن ساحة لإبراز العضلات وهذا يتضح من خلال إتلاف جماهير الفريقين لإستاد الآخر 
 * لا يعقل ان تقوم صحيفة هلالية بالبحث مساوي المريخ وتقوم بفبركة اخبار من وحي خيالها وتترك اخبار فريقها 
 * ماذا سيحدث إذا كتب احد صحفيي الهلال مشيدآ بمستوي المريخ امام البافاري  بدلآ من التقليل من المباراة وماذا سيحدث إذا كتبت صحيفة الأسياد وعالم  النجوم والمشاهد في عنوانها الرئيسي عن إنجاز المريخ ومستواه امام البافاري  
 * انا شخصيآ احترم نادي الهلال جدآ وإذا حقق انجازا للسودان سأكون اول المهنئين وسأكتب بكل حيادية عن إنجازه 

 درر متفرقه 

 * ليس كل إعلاميي الهلال سيئين وليس كل المريخاب جيدين ولا يخلو اي مجتمع من الصالح والطالح 
 * نتمني من الرشيد وصحيفته الإلتفات لناديهم وترك الاحمر في شأنه 
 * لا يعقل ان تكون صحفنا الرياضية مهمتها الأولي البحث عن فضائح الفريق  الآخر ولا يعقل ان تجد العناوين الرئيسية في صحف الهلال تتحدث عن القبض علي  نجم مريخي في ليلة حمراء والقبض علي لاعب مريخي في بيت مشبوه وصحف المريخ  تكتب عن تعاطي احد نجوم الهلال للمخدرات او القبض عليه ومعه فتاه في سيارته
 * الرياضة اخلاق ولكن في السودان اصبحت صحفنا تترصد فضائح الفريق المنافس لا يوجد حيادية في الكتابة 
 * ما ذكرته في الأعلي ينطبق علي كتاب المريخ وكتاب الهلال 
 * مواصلة لبرنامجه الإعدادي في الدوحة يخوض الأحمر يوم 17/1 القادم مباراة  امام زينت الروسي وبعده يعشره ايام يقابل فريق سالزبورغ النمساوي 
 *  معسكر الأحمر يمتد حتي نهاية شهر يناير وهذه فرصة جيده لكروجر حتي يعد  اوراقه جيدآ لمباراة كمبالا سيتي في تمهيدي الأبطال وإذا لم يوفق الأحمر في  تخطيه فلن يكون الأحمر قد إستفاد من المعسكر 
 * اثبت المالي باسيرو بامبا انه مكسب للفرقة الحمراء بعد مستواه المميز في المباراة 
 * واثبت امير كمال نظرة كروجر الفنية الثاقبة وهو يحوله للدفاع وقد اصبح  النجم الأول في الدفاع بعد مستواه المميز جدآ جدآ في مباراة البايرن وكتمه  لأنفاس الفرنسي فرانك ريبيري 
 * ايضآ تألق علي جعفر واثبت انه مدافع المستقبل في الفرقة الحمراء بعد ان كان الجميع يتخوف عليه من التجربة الكبيرة 

 آخر درة 
 اللهم انصر المريخ فوق كل ارض وتحت كل سماء
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*بهدوء//علم الدين هاشم
 /////////////////////////////
 المريخ اشترى بايرن ميونيخ والفيفا !

 بمنطق صحافة التبخيس والمكابرة والاكاذيب والتضليل فان السيد رئيس نادى  المريخ قد دفع ثمن الهزيمة التى انتهت عليها مباراته مع بايرن ميونيخ كما  اشترى ايضا لسان غوراديولا مدرب الفريق الالمانى الذى عبر بصدق عن اعجابه  بمستوى المريخ وكذلك عن سعادته بالحضور الجماهيرى ونهجه الرائع والراقي فى  التشجيع وكذلك اشترى ذمة القائمين على امر موقع الاتحاد الدولى لكرة القدم  فيفا لانهم افردوا مساحة مقدرة من التحليل عن المباراة تحت عنوان ( بايرن  ميونيخ يعجز عن تسجيل اكثر من هدفين فى مرمى المريخ السودانى ) وفى ذلك  طبعا اشارة ضمنية لقوة اداء المريخ ,, ولانستبعد ان يتواصل الاستهداف القذر  قبل وبعد المباراة القادمة بين المريخ وزينيت الروسي !! 
 المضحك ان من  نشروا الكذبة بشراء مباراة بايرن ميونيخ استندوا على ماقاله معلق قناة  الدورى والكاس الزميل خالد الحربين الذى اخذ هذه المعلومة المغلوطة من  السموم التى تنشر على صفحات التواصل الاجتماعي,, فمن المعروف ان اى معلق  عندما يكلف بالتعليق على اى مباراة يذهب وينقب على مواقع الناديين او على  الانترنت للبحث عن المعلومات التى تفيده فى تعليقه عن الفريقين فوقع  بالتالي فريسة سهلة للاكاذيب التى تنشر فى الصحافة اياها وتتم اعادة نشرها  على الفيسبوك ,, مع الاسف سخافة تجاوزت الحد !! 
 واقعى ومنطقى ياكروجر
 عندما يكون المدرب متفهم لطبيعة عمله وواثق من قدراته وكفاءته ولايتجاوز  حدود صلاحياته كما لايسمح بالتدخل فى الشأن الفنى فمن الطبيعى ان تلمس فى  حديثه قدر كبير من المنطق والواقعية دون ان يشطح ويضخم الامور اكثر مما يجب  , وهو ماينطبق بالفعل على مدرب المريخ كروجر من خلال الحديث المختصر  المفيد الذى ادلى به على الهواء مباشرة لقناة بى ان سبورت عبر نشرة اخبار  السادسة من مساء امس ,, حيث ابدى رضاه الكامل على مستوى الاداء الفنى الذى  قدمه المريخ امام بايرن ميونيخ وسعادته بالنتيجة التى انتهت عليها المباراة  وكيف انه حرص على اشراك اكبر عدد من اللاعبين من اجل ان ينالوا فرصة  الاحتكاك بفريق بايرن ميوينخ ,, 
 لم يعطى كروجر المباراة اكثر من حجمها  كتجربة تدخل فى اطار برنامج الاعداد للموسم الجديد وقال انها مباراة  وانتهت ولن نجلس نردد الحديث عنها كثيرا ,, فالمهم بالنسبة للمريخ الان هو  المواجهة الافريقية القادمة ضد كمبالا سيتى الذى وصفه بالفريق القوى من  خلال معرفته به ومشاركاته فى البطولات الافريقية , وان لافائدة اذا لم  ينتصر المريخ عليه فى لقاء الذهاب بالسودان .
 كان كروجر واضحا وصريحا  فى طموحات جماهير المريخ وقال انه لايجارى جماهير النادى فى احلامها عقب  الاداء المميز للفريق امام بايرن ميونيخ وهى تطالبه الفوز ببطولة دورى  الابطال فى هذا الموسم وقال انه سيتعامل مع البطولة الافريقية بالتجزئة  مرحلة مرحلة وعاد واكد مرة اخرى بان مواجهة كمبالا سيتى محفوفة بالمخاطر  وتحتاج الى جهد مضاعف من اللاعبين ودرجة عالية من التركيز فى مباراة الذهاب  .
 ولم ينسى كروجر الاشادة برئيس النادى جمال الوالي خاصة بعد  الانتدابات المميزة التى قام بها فى التعاقد مع مجموعة من العناصر التى  يحتاجها الفريق , وقال انا ورئيس النادى متفقان على تطوير مستوى الفريق  وتحقيق نتائج افضل فى الدورى والبطولة الافريقية ولكن فى كل الاحوال فان  لدى طريقتى واسلوبى فى تحقيق ما اتفقنا حوله .
 ماقاله كروجر هو مايجب  ان يكون نهج المرحلة القادمة خاصة فيما يتعلق بضرورة التركيز على مواجهة  فريق كمبالا سيتى حيث يبقى الخطر قائما فى هذا اللقاء اذا لم يحسمه المريخ  فى لقاء الذهاب بالسودان حتى يختصر على نفسه طريق الصعود لدور ال 32 , فاى  نتيجة غير الفوز بعدد وافر من الاهداف يعنى ان صعود المريخ سيكون على كف  عفريت فى لقاء الاياب ,, صحيح ان مباراة بايرن ميونيخ اشاعت قدر كبير من  الارتياح والطمأنينة وسط الجماهير والاعلام وعززت من الثقة لدى عدد من  اللاعبين ولكن هذا لايعنى ان المريخ قد وصل لدرجة عالية من الجاهزية او انه  فوزه على كمبالا سيتى اصبح مسألة وقت فقط ,, لا هذا ولاذاك كما قال كروجر  فالمشوار لازال طويلا حتى موعد المباراة الافريقية من اجل المزيد من  الاعداد والتحضير للدخول فى فورمة المباريات التنافسية .
 ماقدمه المريخ  امام بطل العالم اصبح من الماضى وفى ذاكرة التاريخ ومن المهم جدا ان يتم  التركيز على مواجهة كمبالا سيتى فهى الغاية والهدف الرئيسي حتى يضمن المريخ  الحصول على بطاقة الصعود للدور القادم فى دورى الابطال , بدون تحقيق هذا  الهدف على المريخ السلام ,, وهو مااراد كروجر ايصاله وتوضيحه للجميع من  جماهير واعلام من خلال حديثه المنطقى والواقعى عبر قناة بي ان سبورت !
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مشكور الحبيب ابوالبنات يديك العافيه 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*شركة بافاريا ترتب مواجهات للمريخ امام يوفنتوس و ميلان الايطاليين

تجري شركة بافاريا هذه الايام مجهودات كبيرة لاقامة مباريات للمريخ امام اندية يوفنتوس الايطالي و ميلان في الفترة المقبلة و ربما الغت الشركة مباراة الفريق امام زينت استعاضت عنها بمواجهة اليوفي و الذي يقيم مسعكره في الدوحة في الفترة المقبلة و يجدر ذكره بان مسئولي المريخ ابدوا موافقتهم على عرض الشركة الراعية
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*فشل قيام مباراة المريخ و الهلال بالدوحة القطرية 

 فشلت محاولات اقامة مباراة المريخ و الهلال فيالدوحة بسبب ارتباط المريخ بمباراة امام زينت الروسي في الثامن عشر من الشهر الجاري بالعاصمة القطري الدوحة ومعلوم ان الهلال طلب مواجهة المريخ في العشرين من الشهر الجاري وهو ما لم يوافق عليه مدرب المريخ رغم ان المباراة ستفيد الجانبين قبل بطولة افريقيا
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*كروجر : حققنا الفائدة من مباراة البافاري ..لدينا لاعبين مميزين واسعي لبطولة خارجية

سيطرة القمة على بطولة الممتاز لا يخدم كرة القدم السودانية
 اكد مدرب المريخ كروجر خلال حديثه لـــــقناة بي ان سبورت (الجزيرة سابقا) انهم حولوا معسكر الفريق من الاامرات لقطري بسبب المباراة الوديه امام بايرين ميونيخ الالماني لانها مباراة تاريخية ولايوجد شخص عاقل يمكن ان يقول ان المريخ يجب ان يفوت الفرصه .
 وعن الفائدة من مباراة بايرين مينوينخ اكد كروجر بان لاعبي المرخي واجهوا لاعبين مختلفين تماما عن نوعية اللاعبين فى السودان وفى القارة الافريقية وهو امر يعود بالفائده الفنية للاعبين .وان الفريق استفاد كثيرا من مواجهة العملاق الالماني , وعلى مستوي الهجوم لم يكن المريخ فى افضل حالاته ربما لاننا احترمنا الخصم اكثر من ما يجب .اضافة الى اننا بدأنا الاعداد الحقيقي قبل خمسة ايام فقط من مباراة بايرين ميونيخ .
 كروجر اوضح بان المباراة كانت جميلة ورائعة ومستوي المريخ امام بايرين ميونيخ رفع سقف الطموح التوقعات لدي جماهير المريخ التى بدات تطلق العنان لطموحاتها واحلامها وهذا امر غير جيد فسقف الطموحات يجب ان يكون وفق حدود معينة ويجب ان يكون مقروننا بالعمل ايضا .
 الكرة الافريقية تطورة ايضا ولايوجد فريق سهل الان سيما وان القرعة اوقعت المريخ مع فريق قوي ومتمرس وهو كمبالا سيتي الاوغندي , الان المريخ يستعد لمواجهة كمبالا ولدي شبكة اتصالات واعرف بعض اللاعبين الاثيوبين فى اوغندا وهناك بعض مقاطع الفيديو ولكن الامر غير كافي ولن اقلل من قيمة الخصم وعلينا احترامه , وكل مباراة صعبة فى اتخاذ القرارت .
 المدرب الالماني اكد ان المريخ قام بتعزيز صفوفه بعناصر جيده فى التسجيلات الماضية ولدي لاعبين لديهم جوده عالية ولديهم شخصية على ارض الملعب , وهم مزيج بين الخبرة والشباب واسعي الى تحقيق موسم جيد معهم.
 و اشاد برئيس المريخ الحالي جمال الوالي مؤكدا بانه شخص محترم وصاحب شخصية قوية ولايمكن ان اري المريخ ناجح فى غياب جمال الوالي فهذا الرجل يقدم كل شي للفريق .
 وختم حديثه بان سيطرة ناديي على الكرة فى السودان امر لايخدم الكرة بكل تاكيد فيجب ان تكون الاندية المنافسة على اللقب خمسة او سته أندية , والان السودان بدأت فيه اندية اخري تظهر مثل الاهلي شندي ومريخ الفاشر والخرطوم والمنافسة ستكون مختلفه فى الموسم القادم .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*امير كمال : ريبيري كان مذهولا لصمودي امامه ونظر الي باستغراب 

قال مدافع المريخ امير كمال نجم مباراة المريخ و الباين بان اللاعب الفرنسي بلال ريبيري كان مذهولا لصموده امام خلال مباراة الفريقين بالخميس و قال بانه نظر اليه بدهشة و استغراب حينما لعب معه بمبدأ السلامة و رحمه من الوصول الى شاك اكرم في اكثر من مناسبة و قال متوسط دفاع المريخ بان مواجهة بايرن ميونخ افادت المريخ كثيرة و حققت المكاسب الفنية و الاعلامية و قال بان مثل هذه المواجهات تخدم المريخ قبل المباريات الافريقية
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*تنافس مثير بين جينارو و المعز محجوب في تدريبات الهلال

 اشعل مدرب حراس الهلال ياسر كجيك التنافس بين الحارس المعز محجوب و جمعة جينارو في مران الامس بعد ان درب اللاعبين على تمارين الرشاقة و التحمل بجانب تدريبات التصويب و التسديد من مسافات مختلفة و برز الثنائي بشكل لافت للانظار ليجدا الاشادة من المدرب التونسي نصر الدين النابي الذي تابع التمارين بنفسه في الجزء الاول من المران
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الاكسبرس يواجه الفهود تخليدا لذكري الراحل الفضل إدريس

 يشهد ملعب نادي الشمالي بعطبرة عصر اليوم السبت الموافق الحادي عشر من يناير ختام الدورة الرياضية التي نظمتها رابطة امتداد الحي الشمالي بالتضامن مع اللجنة اشعبية بالحي تخليداً لذكرى فقيد الحي والرياضة والسودان الراحل الفضل إدريس رئيس اتحاد الناشئين القومي ويشتمل حفل الختام على مباراة استعراضية عصر السبت بين فريق الأهلي الاكسبرس رابع الدوري الممتاز والممثل في بطولة الكونفدرالية والأمل عطبرة على ملعب الشمالي وفي المساء يقام حفل التابين أمام نادي الشمالي بالإضافة لتقديم الجوائز لبطل الدورة والفرق المشاركة وكل من ساهم في نجاح الدورة وأكد السيد أحمد علي تيتاب رئيس اللجنة المنظمة بأنهم في اللجنة العليا وجهوا الدعوة للفريق الركن الهادي عبد الله محمد العوض والي ولاية نهر النيل وأعضاء حكومته واتحاد الناشئين القومي الذي كان يرأسه الراحل وأسرة الشركة السودانية للنقل النهري كما أكد بأن حفل التابين يشتمل على العديد من الفقرات المتنوعة بالإضافة إلى يوم للنظافة وإصحاح البيئة بحي الشمالي بمشاركة شباب الرابطة واللجنة الشعبية ووجه تيتاب الدعوة لجميع الرياضيين بمدينة عطبرة للمشاركة في حفل تابين الراحل الفضل إدريس عصر السبت القادم بحي الشمالي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا الحبيب زول هناك على البداية الرائعة

وتسلموووووووووووووووا ثنائي الابداع ابو البنات ومحمد النادر على الابداعات

*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*مشكورين خيارنا وخيار الصفوه عى هذا المجهود الرائع كل الذين شاركوا فى المجهود الجبار كلكم جميعا الشكر والثناء فردا فردا ومنتظرين منك الكثير والمفيد ما عدا هذه الصحيفه التى تقلق منامنا وتفور دمنا صحيفة الأحقاد للمدعى الغير راشد ريحونا منها يا صفوه وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*أبو تريكة أحسن لاعب داخل «القارة السمراء» .. ويايا توريه «الأفضل»

 توج نجم الأهلي والمنتخب المصري محمد ابو تريكة بلقب افضل لاعب داخل قارة أفريقيا خلال الاحتفال الذي أقيم في نيجيريا بحضور مسؤولي الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم.
 وجاء تتويج ابو تريكة بلقب الأفضل بعد منافسة قوية مع زميله أحمد فتحي وصنداي امبا، وقام ابو تريكة بتسلم جائزته كأفضل لاعب في ختام مشواره الكروي.
 يذكر أن ابو تريكة أعلن إعتزاله كرة القدم عقب مشاركته في بطولة العالم للأندية التي أقيمت بالمغرب الشهر الماضي ورفض الضغوط التي طالبته بضرورة العودة مرة أخرى.
 كما فاز النادي الأهلي بلقب أفضل فريق أفريقي في عام 2013 خلال الإحتفال.
 إلى ذلك، اختير لاعب وسط مان سيتي الانجليزي لكرة القدم والمنتخب العاجي يايا توريه افضل لاعب في افريقيا لعام 2013 للمرة الثالثة على التوالي.
 وحل يايا توريه امام النيجيري جون اوبي ميكل (تشلسي الانجليزي) والعاجي الاخر ديدييه دروغبا (غلطة سراي التركي).
 ونال يايا توريه (30 عاما) المرشح في السنوات الاخيرة دون انقطاع في القائمة النهائية، حصل على الجائزة في العامين 2011 و2012 وعادل في عدد مرات الفوز المتتالية رقم الغاني عبيدي بيليه (1991 و1992 و1993) والكاميروني صامويل ايتو (2003 و2004 و2005)، لكن الاخير يملك الرقم القياسي المطلق بفوزه مرة رابعة عام 2010.
 وقال توريه «اشكر عائلتي على الدعم الكبير لي، واهنىء جون ميكل اوبي الذي شاركني المنافسة».
 وحصل مدرب منتخب نيجيريا ستيفن كيشي على لقب افضل مدرب.
 واختير منتخب نيجيريا للناشئين (دون 17 عاما)، بطل العالم، افضل منتخب، ونجمه كيليتشي ايهياناتشو افضل لاعب واعد.
 وكان لقب افضل حكم من نصيب الجزائري جمال حيمودي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* جدد  النادي الاهلي القطري مدعوما برابطة دوري المحترفين القطري  الدعوة  للعالمي " المريخ " لاقامة لقاء قمة بالعاصمة القطرية الدوحة وحدد يوم 17  من الشهر الجاري موعدا للمباراة وتفيد الاخبار بان النادي القطري قد تلق  موافقة مبدئية من ادارة المريخ ويتوقع اتضاح الرؤيا خلال الساعات القليلة  القادمة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*موقع بايرن ميونخ يشيد باكرم الهادي سليم

 اشاد  الموقع الرسمي لنادي بايرين ميونيخ الالماني بمباراة فريقه امام المريخ  مؤكدا بان البداية فى عام 2014 بانتصار فى مباراة وديه دافع للفريق للمضي  قدما في درب البطولات الملحلية والقارية , كما اشاد الموقع بالحارس اكرم  الهادي مؤكدا بانه حارس مميز وتصدي لاكثر من هدف 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فاز فريق شباب المريخ على فريق  الاتحاد  تنقاسي  احد اندية الدرجة الاولي  بنتيجة 2-1   فى المباراة التى لعبت فى  مدينة تنقاسي عصر الجمعة , سجل هدفي المريخ صابر محمد  ويوحنا توماس علي  مدار الشوطين , فى اول مباراة وديه لفريق الشباب فى عام 2014 . 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قال المالي محمد تراوري مهاجم المريخ أن  الفرقة الحمراء أظهرت قدراتها أمام بايرن الألماني بطل العالم واوروبا في  اللقاء الذي جمع الطرفين أمس الأول على ملعب جاسم بن حمد بالدوحة وانتهى  بخسارة الفريق الأحمر بهدفين نظيفين وأشار تراوري إلى أن المريخ كان نداً  لبايرن ميونخ في المباراة ونوّه إلى أن اللاعبين أثبتوا أنهم نجوم كبار ولم  يتخوفوا من المواجهة ورأى أن المباراة حققت مكاسب فنية كبيرة للفرقة  الحمراء كما أثنى على المعسكر التحضيري والاعداد وشدّد على أن فريقه سيكون  جاهزاً عندما يبدأ مشواره في الدوري ودوري الأبطال.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أشاد الأستاذ عبد الصمد محمد عثمان نائب  رئيس المريخ ورئيس بعثته الى الدوحة بالأداء الذي قدمه الأحمر أمام بايرن  ميونخ الألماني بطل العالم واوروبا في اللقاء الودي الذي جمع الطرفين مساء  أمس الأول على ملعب السد بالدوحة وقال عبد الصمد ان فريقه قدم مباراة مليئة  بالبذل والعطاء واستطاع ان يواجه افضل اندية العالم دون ان يتهيبوا  النزال، في اشارة اكدت قيمتهم الفنية العالية. وأبان عبد الصمد أن المباراة  كانت فرصة مثالية لاختبار قدرات اللاعبين دون النظر عن النتيجة التي انتهت  عليها المباراة وأفاد أن الجهاز الفني استفاد كثيراً من المباراة وسنواصل  العمل بذات الدقة والقوة حتى حلول ميقات المواجهات الرسمية افريقية او  محلية وأشاد عبد الصمد بجماهير الجالية السودانية بالدوحة لوقفتها الكبيرة  خلف الفريق ومؤازرة اللاعبين في التدريبات ،وهذا كان احد اسباب خروج الفريق  بالمردود الطيب في المباراة التاريخية امام ابطال العالم حسب وصفه.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*طالب المدرب الالماني كروجر المدير الفني  للمريخ في حديث مع قناة بي ان سبورت (الجزيرة سابقا) لاعبي فريقه بعدم  الاستكانة للنتيجة الجيدة التي حققها الفريق أمام بايرن ميونخ الألماني بطل  العالم واوروبا والأداء الجيد في المباراة والاستهانة بفريق كمبالا سيتي  منافس الأحمر في دوري أبطال أفريقيا وحث كروجر اللاعبين على مضاعفة الجهد  في التدريبات والاستعداد بشكل جيد قبل مواجهتي كمبالا سيتي وأبان كروجر أن  الأحمر استفاد فنياً من مواجهة بايرن ميونخ الألماني وأفاد أن مواجهة بطل  العالم ستعود بالفائدة الفنية الكبيرة للاعبين وأشار كروجر إلى هجوم المريخ  لم يكن في أفضل حالاته أمام بايرن ميونخ بيد أنه رأى أنهم احترموا الخصم  أكثر من اللازم وأشار كروجر إلى أن الاعداد الحقيقي للفريق بدأ قبل خمسة  ايام فقط من مباراة بايرين ميونيخ وأوضح كروجر أن المباراة كانت جميلة  ورائعة مبيناً أن مستوى المريخ امام بايرن ميونيخ رفع سقف الطموح لدى  جماهير المريخ التي بدأت تطلق العنان لطموحاتها واحلامها وأشار إلى أن هذا  أمر غير جيد فسقف الطموحات يجب ان يكون وفق حدود معينة ويجب ان يكون  مقروننا بالعمل ايضا وكشف كروجر أنه سيعمل على الوقوف على خصمه اليوغندي من  خلال مشاهدة بعض مقاطع الفيديو بيد أنه قال إن هذا الامر غير كافي للوقوف  على مستوى الفريق اليوغندي وامتدح كروجر تسجيلات المريخ وقال إن فريقه ضم  عدداً من الأسماء المميزة في التسجيلات الأخيرة وأشاد المدرب الألماني  بجمال الوالي رئيس المريخ مؤكداً أنه وفّر كل المعينات اللازمة لفريق الكرة  حتى يحقق النجاحات ويحصد البطولات وتطرق كروجر بالحديث إلى مسابقة الدوري  الممتاز وقال إنها أصبحت أكثر صعوبة من السابق بوجود فرق قوية مثل أهلي  شندي ومريخ الفاشر والخرطوم الوطني وأهلي عطبرة والتي تمتلك الطموح  للمنافسة على اللقب بالاضافة إلى الهلال الند التقليدي للمريخ وتوقع أن  تأتي المنافسة في نسختها التاسعة عشرة مثيرة وقوية وقال إن هذا الأمر يصب  في مصلحة البطولة على وجه العموم. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أبدى سعيد السعودي قائد المريخ سعادتهم  الكبيرة بالأداء القوي والمميز الذي ظهر به المريخ في مواجهته الودية امام  بطل العالم واوروبا والتي انتهت بفوز بايرن ميونخ بهدفين نظيفين وقال  السعودي إنهم سعداء بتقديم مستوى جيد امام فريق فى قامة بايرين ميونيخ  الالماني وأبان السعودي المريخ شرف الكرة السودانية والعربية  بالمستوي  الرائع وأبان ان اللاعبين كانوا على قدر المسؤولية امام بطل العالم  ولم  يتهيبوا المباراة كما كان يتحدث البعض  , السعودي اوضح بانهم يشعرون بالفخر  بان لاعبي فريق المريخ  , وان اللاعبين اتسموا بالروح العالية فى المباراة   والنجمة هي وسام فخر لكل لاعب  لان المريخ  قدمهم امام افضل نادي فى  العالم فى مباراة كانت محطة انظار الجميع . السعودي اشار الى ان النتيجة  الجيده امام الفريق الالماني ستكون بداية لانطلاقة جيدة للمريخ فى الموسم  القادم  . 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 


تأهل كمبالا سيتي اليوغندي منافس المريخ في الدور التمهيدي من دوري  أبطال أفريقيا الى المباراة النهائية من بطولة مابندوزي الودية المقامة  حالياً بزنجبار وتأهل كمبالا الى النهائي عقب فوزه على عزام التنزاني  بثلاثة أهداف لهدفين ويأمل الفريق اليوغندي الحصول على لقب البطولة حتى  تمثل خير دافع له قبل مواجهة المريخ في دوري الأبطال.. يذكر أن كمبالا  سيواجه المريخ ذهاباً بالخرطوم يوم الثامن من الشهر المقبل فيما يُقام لقاء  الاياب يوم السادس عشر من الشهر ذاته بكمبالا. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كروجر: ألمانيا كلها أصبحت تعرف المريخ السوداني





أكد  الألماني مايكل كروجر مدرب المريخ أن ألمانيا جميعها أصبحت تعرف  المريخ والسودان بسبب المباراة التأريخية التي جمعتهما على ملعب البطولات  بنادي السد ، مشيراً الى أن الخسارة بهدفين أو خمسة أهداف لم تكن تعني  شيئاً بالنسبة بإعتبارها مباراة ودية وتأريخية مبيناً أن الاحتكاك  والاستفادة الفنية للاعبين كانت هي الأهداف الحقيقية من وراء المباراة  وحقيقة اللاعبين كانوا عند حسن الظن بهم وخاضوا اللقاء بشكل جيد.

الألماني يشكر جميع اللاعبين
تقدم الألماني كروجر بخالص شكره وتقديره لجميع اللاعبين بمعسكر الفريق  الذين شاركوا في المباراة والذين لم يشاركوا ، وذلك عقب نهاية اللقاء  التأريخي مع بايرن ميونخ في الباص الذي اقلهم الى فندق كنكورد مقر البعثة ،  حيث قال ان اللاعبين قدموا اداء جاد وكان المظهر العام متميزاً للفريق  وهذا امر جيد للغاية.
واضاف : حقيقة انا سعيد جداً باللاعبين الذين كانوا ابطالاً في  الملعب ولا  بد أن اعتذر للذين لم يشاركوا ،  حيث شاءت الظروف ان يشارك عشرين لاعباً  فقط وكنت اتمنى مشاركتهم جميعاً ، ولكن أمامنا مباريات اخرى وأبرزها أمام  فريق زينيت الروسي وهو لا يقل مكانة عن بايرن ميونخ ، كما أن وجود اللاعبين  السبعة المتبقيين في القائمة سيحسبها لهم التأريخ ايضاً.
والان اقول عندما كان الجميع يستخفون بالمريخ وبما نسب عن جوارديولا بأنه  لا يعرف المريخ ، الآن هو يعرف المريخ أكثر من اي فريق اخر في السودان ،  ولا بد من الاشادة بالجمهور الذي رسم لوحة جميلة.

اوتفيستر يشيد بالثلاثي ويؤكد مباراة مريخية

اشاد الألماني اوتوفيستر مدرب المريخ السابق  بالاداء الجيد للاعبي المريخ  مؤكداً أنه كان اداءاً مفاجئاً بالنسبة له اذ كان يتوقع أن يخسر المريخ  بأهداف اكثر نسبة للفارق الكبير بين الفريقين
واشاد اتوفيستر بالحارس أكرم الهادي سليم وقال أنه الاداء الذي قدمه سيفتح  له الطريق للاحتراف ، وطالماً أن المريخ يمتلك حارس بهذه المواصفات لماذا  يأتي بالحارس الحضري ، ولابد من الاشادة باللاعب باسكال الذين قدم اداء  متميزاً وكذلك اللاعب عنكبة وهو مشروع نجم كبير.
وأكد اوتفيستر أنه سيغادر اليوم الى ألمانيا وسيكون سعيداً في العودة من  جديد اذا اتحيت له الفرصة لزيارة السودان أو مشاهدة مباراة ممثالة للمريخ  

الوالي يحرص على وداع سبدرات

حرص جمال عبد الله الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ على وداع عدد من الشخصيات التي  حضرت مباراة المريخ مع بايرن ميونخ الألماني   وعلى رأسهم  كمال عبيد وزير  المعادن الاسبق وعبد الباسط سبدرات والفريق عبد القادر يوسف نائب مدير جهاز  الامن والمخابرات الوطني ، وحرص على تناول الغداء مع اللاعبين والجهاز  الفني واشاد بالاداء.
*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

جدد  النادي الاهلي القطري مدعوما برابطة دوري المحترفين القطري  الدعوة  للعالمي " المريخ " لاقامة لقاء قمة بالعاصمة القطرية الدوحة وحدد يوم 17  من الشهر الجاري موعدا للمباراة وتفيد الاخبار بان النادي القطري قد تلق  موافقة مبدئية من ادارة المريخ ويتوقع اتضاح الرؤيا خلال الساعات القليلة  القادمة.



يا كسلاوى القمة دى عرفنا طرفها الاول المريخ الطرف التانى منو الاهلى القطرى ولا عشة أم رشيرش
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المريخ حديث الصحافة القطرية و العربية

 سيطر المريخ على الصحافة العربية و القطرية بعد المستوى المميز الذي ظهر به في مباراته امام بايرن ميونخ الالماني بالخميس رغم خسارته بهدفين و يجدر ذكره بان الراية و الشرق قد افرزت مساحات واسعة لمباراة اليوم و الالماني اليوم و كذلك عددا من المواقع العربية و العالمية علي رأسها موقع البافاري
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*جمال عمر ادريس....
 شهد الكلام...
 حديث الافك والضلال عند امة الهلال
 انتهت مباراة المريخ الوديه امام بطل العالم وكلنا شاهدنا المستوي المميز  لنجوم الفرقه الحمراءفي اللقاء التاريخي  عظمه وهيبه في حضرة جلالك يطيب  الجلوس ياهو ده المريخ
 ومن غيرالمريخ يصنع البهجه والسرور في سودان  العز بلد الصفوه والزعماء بلد شاخور وحجوج وابو العايله وود الياس  بلد  الروعه  والجمال مريخ المتعه  والابداع كمال عبدالوهاب والديسكو بريمه  وعيسي صباح الخير الهوندا وابو عنجه سكسك وزيكو
  سامي وسانتو  انه شلال الابداع المريخي علي مدي التاريخ  ومن غيرنا يصنع
 التاريخ؟
 اعلام الهلال الذي يكرس كل وقته وجهده من اجل  تطميس الحقيقه وعدم اعترافه دوما
 بافضلية المريخ علي فريق  ظل حبيس المحليه منذ تاسيسه  تعتبر محاولات بائسه
 فواقع الحال يقول ان السودان به فريق وحيد مدون اسمه باحرف من نور افريقيا 
 والفريق السوداني الوحيد متوج ببطوله افريقيه كاس الكؤوس الافريقيه اين الهلال من
 كل هذا واين هو من كتب التاريخ التي تصدق ولا تجمل الحقائق اين الهلال من البطولات
 وهل الوصول لادوار متقدمه من البطولات تعني الافضليه؟؟؟وهل شراء زمم الحكام
 والتزوير  والرشاوي جلبت بطولات للهلال وهل الوهم والاكازيب التي ظل يطلقها اعلام
 الهلال لجماهيره حققت لهم بطوله وهل مساندة وتورط الاتحاد العام مع الهلال في
 فترات سابقه ومجاملته له في الفوز ببطولات محليه جلبت له بطوله افريقيه ؟؟؟
 محاولات اعلام الهلال لتضليل الرائ العام بان فريقهم الافضل محليا كزبه لايصدقها
 كل من يعرف كرة قدم  والحقد والحسد والاساءات للمريخ الزعيم العالمي لن تجلب
 لهم بطوله خارجيه ولن نسمح لاعلامنا ان ينساق وراء هطرفات اعلام الفول ولن 
 ندعوهم يتركوا المريخ في حاله لان ماتسطره اقلامهم تفيدنا ولا تتضرنا بشئ 
 بل ترفع من عزيمة ابطالنا وتجعلنا دوما في تحدي من اجل اضافة الجديد في
 سجلات التاريخ  وومباراة البافاري  وماقدمه نجوم  الزعيم بقيادة سيدا وامير كمال
 وبقية النجوم اكبر رد علي هؤلاء  العجزه  دعوهم  يزرعوا الوهم في عقول جماهيرهم
 وكلما  شتلوا الاكازيب والاساءات تتدافع الصفوه للمدرجات وقوفا خلف الابطال وكلما
 ذادوا حقدا وكرها في الزعيم كلما ابدع وتالق  الباشا  واكرم  وراجي في الميدان
 وكلما اساءوا للوالي  وقالوا دفع مليار للبايرن رد عليهم بمباريات قادمه امام سان
 جيرمان وميلان  هههههههه انت مريخابي اضحك وابتسم  ياعالمي..
 نقول لاعلام الهلال واقلامه النكره زيدوا كرها نزيدكم ابداعا وتتويجا بالالقاب..
 ومسيرة المريخ نحو التتويج بلقب افريقي لن تتوقف  ولن تتاثر بم  تسطره اقلام
 ساقطي القول  انتظرونا في دوري الابطال هذا الموسم وكل المواسم القادمه
 فالحقيقه المره لديكم ان المريخ هو مارد افريقيا القادم  ولا عزاء لاصحاب الصفر
 الدولي...

 شهد ... مر...
 لاخوف علي المريخ طالما مدربه كروجر ورئيسه جمال الوالي وجمهوره اعظم شعب
 وصفوة البلد في سودان العز والشموخ سودان المريخ

 تصريح كروجر بخصوص مباراته امام بايرن ميونخ  وتاكيده علي ان المباراة لاتخرج كونها
 اعداديه وتجربه مفيده  لتجهيز اللاعبين  ولن تكون باي حال من الاحوال اهم لنا 
 من مباراة كمبالا سيتي في البطوله الافريقيه  فكل تحضرانتنا  من اجل التفوق والتاهل
 علي حساب الفريق الاوغندي لانها الاهم بالنسبه لنا هكذا كان حديث كروجر عن لقاء
 التاريخ امام البافاري ... حديث كروجر  يؤكد ان المريخ موعود بالبطولات  طالما يدربه 
 مدرب واعي يعرف واجباته 

 امسكوا مدير شركة بافاريا الراعي الرسمي للعالمي السوداني الزول ده ح يعمل ازمة
 في عربات الاسعاف قال ايه المريخ موعود بمواجه  ميلان الايطالي وباريس جاريمان
 في القريب العاجل وان الشركه تفتخر برعايتها لفريق المريخ السوداني في ظل وجود
 اداره واعيه تسعي لتتطوير فريقها ومن خلال شراكتنا مع عدد من الانديه الاوربيه
 سنقوم بربط الزعيم السوداني بعدد من انديه المقدمه في العالم والفريق السوداني
 يستحق اكثر من ذلك و نشعر بالفخر برعايتنا له ...

 اعجبني الصمت الرهيب للاعب هيثم مصطفي  تجاه ماسطرته الاقلام الزرقاء من
 اساءات منز انضمامه للمريخ  بل ان اللاعب ورغم تالقه اللافت مع الزعيم لم نشهد
 له اي تصريح  او رد لاي من كتب او اساء له فقط ركز في مشواره مع المريخ وكان رده
 داخل الملعب كلما اساءوا له كان يرد عليهم بلغه واحده وهي التالق والابداع 
 في قيادة فريقه  هيثم من طينة الكبار يشبه المريخ  فهنيئا لنا بسيدا وهنيئا لهيثم
 وهو يتوشح بشعار العالمي.....هسي الجاب سيرة الشعار منو؟؟

 جمهور المريخ في الدوحه ادهش  غوارديولا وجعله لا يصرح بان المباراة كانت شبيه
 بمباريات البوند سليقا ...عالمي لاتكلمني

 اخيييييييييييييييييرا

 المريخ اختبر  وكشف بطل العالم...
*

----------


## الدلميت

*ﺍﺷﺎﺩ ﺍﻷﻟﻤﺎﻧﻲ ﺍﻭﺗﻮﻓﻴﺴﺘﺮ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﺑﺎﻻﺩﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺪ ﻟﻼﻋﺒﻲ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﺆﻛﺪﺍً ﺃﻧﻪ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﺩﺍﺀﺍً ﻣﻔﺎﺟﺌﺎً
ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺴﺒﺔ ﻟﻪ ﺍﺫ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺨﺴﺮ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺄﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﺍﻛﺜﺮ 

مشكورين يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*حائط صد



 ياعااااالمى

 *كان أستاذى جعفر سليمان محقاً فيما ذهب إليه عندما (سبق الجميع) وبادر  باطلاق لقب(العالمى)علىفريق المريخ عقب الإعلان الرسمى عن مواجهة بطل  الدورى والكاس لبطل العالم واوربا

 *حيث كان نجوم (العالمى)فى الموعد تماماً إنتزعوا إعجاب الالمان قبل ان  يدموا اكف الجماهير الحاضره باستاد السد بالتصفيق وينتزعوا من حناجرهم  الهتاف للمريخ العالمى

 *و اشفق الكثيرين على نجوم المريخ من فارق  الإعداد بعد التوقف الطويل للدورى السودانى بينما عاد العملاق البافارى  لتوه من منافسه كاس العالم للانديه والتى إستضافتها المغرب

  *بالاضافه للفوارق الكبيره فى الإمكانيات البدنيه والفنيه خاصه وان النادى  البافارى وبما يمتلكه من نجوم إستطاع ان يبسط سيطرته على الكره العالميه  بكل جدارة وإستحقاق
 *ومن حقنا كجماهير مريخيه ان نُفاخر بهؤلاء النجوم  بعد ان اثبتوا للجميع ان الزعيم لم ياتى لملعب السد من اجل الإستمتاع  بتابلوهات اخوان فرانك ريبيرى ومولر

 *وشاهد الجميع نجوم المريخ  بقيادة قيثارة الكره السودانيه المبدع دائماً هيثم مصطفى كرار(حفظه الله  ورعاه وابقاه)بجانب غاندى وباسيرو وهم يتبادلون التمريرات فيما بينهم بكل  ثقه ومهاره

 *ونعلم تماماً المكانه الكبير التى يُحظى بها بايرن  ميونخ الالمانى فى خارطة الكرة العالميه وتفوقه على بقية الانديه من  الاشياء الطبيعيه 

 *لن نُظهر سعادتنا بالخساره بهدفين فقط لان  الزعيم كان بإمكانه زيارة الشباك الالمانيه إذا ما إستثمر عنكبة التمريره  الذهبيه من الاثيوبى المبدع بيكيلى ولكن تسديدته الاولى ضلت طريقها للشباك  الالمانيه بينما ذهبت الثانيه لاحضان الحارس الالمانى

 *وجاء تعامل  مايكل كروجر مع المباراة بعيداً عن حسابات الربح والخساره وهو يُقحم 20  لاعباً خلال شوطى المباراة ليؤكد للجميع انه يمتلك اكثر من 25 فارساً  يستطيع المراهنه عليهم امام اكبر الانديه العالميه

 *كما لم يُخيب  هؤلاء النجوم رهان الجنرال الالمانى عليهم حيث ابدع الثنائى (الاميز)امير  كمال وعلى جعفر فى التصدى للهجوم الالمانى بقيادة مولر ولعب الثنائى بكل  ثقه وثبات ومن خلفهم الحارس الفدائى اكرم الهادى سليم والذى يستحق لقب رجل  المباراة بكل جدارة وإستحقاق بعد المستوى الكبير الذى ظهر به خلال اللقاء

 *بينما قدم المالى باسيرو اوراق إعتماده بكل جدارة وإستحقاق من خلال  الاداء الجميل الذى ظهر به خلال اللقاء.وعن (سيدا وسيد ابوها)يطول الحديث  وتتاقزم الكلمات

 *حيث اثبت هذا النجم ان إبداعاته لاتنحصر على  المستوى المحلى او الافريقي بعد ان إستطاع ان يُبهر البافاريين بتمريراته  السحريه وتعامله المتميز مع كل الكرات التى تصل إليه.وشاهد الجميع المدرب  غوارديولا وعند مطلع الدقيقه(14 من الشوط الاول)وهو يُطالب لاعبيه بضرورة  اللعب(مان تو مان)مع هذا النجم المدهش

 *والتحيه نسوقها لكل النجوم  الاشاوس بدون اى فرز بعد ان جعلونا نسير فى الطرقات مرفوعي الراس.وتكسرت  تحت اقدامهم كل اقلام الحقد والحسد التى كانت تُمنى النفس بهزيمة كارثيه.  كما تقطعت على ايديهم كل الالسن التى تحدثت عن فضيحة كرويه فى إنتظار  السودان بارض الدوحه وتناسوا ان الفضائح تاتى من خلال (الهروب من المباريات  والتزوير والإعتداء على الحُكام) ومصدرها معروف ولايحتاج لإثبات
 فى السنتر

 *بينما كان القنوات والمواقع العالميه تتحدث بكل إنبهار عن الفريق  السودانى الذى احرج العملاق البافارى.إختار احد (مذيعى الغفله)بقناة  امدرمان التغريد خارج السرب من خلال حديث فطير لايليق بمقدم برامج بقناة  فضائيه

 *تحدث هذا المذيع(المخلوع)عن الفضيحة السودانيه التى كان  بطلها نادى المريخ السودانى من خلال مباراة الامس وطالب الحكومه بمنع سفر  اى فريق لخارج السودان

 *وذهب لابعد من ذلك عندما قال لفض فوه وعلى  الهواء مباشره(طالما انو ماعندنا كورة كان على الاقل يسفروا لاعبين  (وجيهين)عشان ماتبقى علينا غلب وشناه)بالله عليكم ماذا نُسمى مثل هذا  السقوط؟

 *الوجاهه والحلاوه تركها لك اخوان اكرم والجميع يشهد على  إهتمامك بالمكياج والشكل العام اكثر من إهتمامك بتطوير مستواك المتواضع فى  التقديم التلفزيونى

 * وكرة القدم لاتعتمد على (النعومه والليونه ومساحيق التجميل)و لاعبى المريخ اثبتوا للجميع انهم رجال داخل الملعب وليسوا كالبقيه!

 *وتباهى هذا النكره بان لايهتم بمتابعة الكره السودانيه ولاحتى مباريات  المنتخب الوطنى.وكان من يتحدث عنهم يُمثلون الدورى(الكاريبى)لكرة القدم

 *نصيحتى اقدمها للقائمين على امر قناة امدرمان الفضائيه بضرورة التدقيق فى  إختيارتهم لان مثل هذا(المهرج)سيخصم الكثير من رصيد هذه المؤسسه الإعلاميه

 *بالامس ذكر لى عضو منتدى جماهير المريخ الحبيب محمد احمد(النجم  الساطع)بان غوارديولا خاطب كروجر عقب المباراة قائلاً(طالما انكم تمتلكون  مثل هذه المستويات ما الذى يجبركم على اللعب مع المحليين فى دورى واحد؟!)

 اخر الكلام

 عااااالمى لاتكلمنى
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*أقول للفاتح النقر مدرب الغفلة لو كان اللاعب دا هلالك الهلكان كنت مليت شاشة التلفزيون بزاغ وكنت ترغى وتزبد فى وصف الهلال الذى كان يهزمك بالستة وبدل ان تتحدث عن سوء اداء فريقك تمدح الهلال وتبحث عن التقصير فى اداء الهلال اما الركنيات التى تتحدث عنها فهي ليست مقاس للمستوى واسألك كم ركنية لعبها الهلال ضد سانتوس وكم ركنية لعبها الهلال ضد الهونفيد المجرى وكم هدف دخل مرمى الهلال فى مباراة الهونفيد  جلفوط من جلافيط الهلال ليس الا
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*كلام في الشبك






 مريخ تاريخي..!!

 ×النتيجة التي خرج بها المريخ أمام بطل العالم ليست بالاهمية التي تضع  المريخ بين مصاف اندية المجموعة الاولي في دوري الابطال الافريقي،ولكنها  بالاهمية لتضع الثقة في قلوب اللاعبين ليتحدثوا من خلالها للعالم اجمع وهو  ما حدث فعليا علي ارضية ملعب السد،عندما قالوا للعالم الكروي(نحن هنا).

 ×ليلة تاريخية عاشها المريخاب داخل وخارج الملعب،ولن نقول المريخاب وحدهم  لأن الأحمر مثل القارة الافريقية خير تمثيل بجانب تقديمه للكرة العربية  بشكل يرضي الدواخل بان كرة القدم في الشرق الاوسط وافريقيا لا زالت بخير.

 ×علي مدرجات ملعب السد تواجد العالم الكروي بكل سحناته فقد رأينا الألمان  يشجعون البارين وكأن الجولة ستقودهم لنهائي ابطال أوربا وكان في ذلك حكمة  بأن الكرة لعب مبينة علي العطاء بغض النظر عن النتيجة.

 ×أيضأ  تواجد أو بالأصح تلاحمت الجنسيات العربية والافريقية،لتشجيع المريخ  السوداني خلال مباراته التاريخة أمام رفاق مولر وريبري،الذين حاولوا بكل  ماتيسر لهم من تكتيك وقدرة بدنية للوصول لمرمي الحارس أكرم ولكن تكسرت تلك  الفرص مابين كماشة الدفاع المريخي بقيادة أمير كمال،وبين البرود والنزعة  القوية للحارس الملقب بجبل الجليد.

 ×المريخ سادتي أجبر غوارديولا  للقيام من الكرسي وأجبره علي الوقوف طوال الثلاثين دقيقة الاخيرة من الشوط  الأول،وأيضا في ذلك حكمة،فالتجويد مطلب ملح للوصول مع التمسك بمركز في قمة  العالم،لذا لن تتحطم أمبراطورية البفاري في الوقت القريب.

 ×أجمل  ما رأينا خلال الجولة هو أستفادة النجوم من الخبرات الفنية للمدرب كروجر  فلأول مرة يؤدي اللاعب السوداني في البدايات والخواتيم بنفس النسق من  الاداء وكذلك التركيز،ونعتقد أن تجنب هذه المعضلة يعني بأن اللاعب السوداني  بشكل عام يرجي منه الكثير.

 ×خلال السنوات الماضية كان اللاعب  السوداني يدخل المباريات الكبيرة برهبة في الدقائق الاولي،تختفي تلك الرهبة  مع تقدم زمن الجولة لكنها تعود في الثلث الاخير،وهو مالم نراه خلال جولة  المريخ البارين لذا كانت الندية حاضرة فالملاحظ أن المريخ تفوق علي البارين  خلال دقائق المباراة الاخيرة وتلك الحقيقة تفيد بان التخطيط والتكتيك مهم  للسيطرة علي المباريات.

 ×التهنئة التي قدمها غوارديولا عند نهاية  المباراة للألماني تؤكد عمق الفهم التدريبي الذي يتمتع به الالماني  كروجر،فالثبات الفني الذي ظهر به المريخ خلال الجولة يرجع لشجاعة كروجر  وفهمة التدريبي المتقدم،وهو ماظللنا نؤكده من خلال الحديث شبه الدائم عن  كروجر.

 ×اثبات تفوق الرؤية الفنية مكسب ننتظر تحويله لصالح الثبات  الفني خلال السنوات الخمس المقبلة،ويقيني أن الالماني كروجر غادر بكل ما  تحمل الكلمة من معني في تكرار تجربة الثعلب البرتغالي جوزيه مع الاهلي  المصري.

 ×بارين ميونخ من خلال عطاءه الثر علي ارضية ملعب المباراة  ارسل لنا رسالة مفادها بأن الوصول للقمة سهل ولكن التمسك بها اصعب،وتلك  الرسالة فيها ذبدة الفائدة من ملاقاة العمالقة.

 ×البايرن شرس ولا  يفقد الكرة بسهولة ومع ذلك ينتشر بطريقة تكتيكية تختلف عن اندية  العالم،والأجمل من خلال مبارياته هو عدم الأداء الفردي والأصرار علي أحراز  الأهداف من جمل تكتيكة،وتلك الحقيقة رأيناها خلال جولة المريخ الأخيرة ما  يعني بالضرورة الاستفادة من هذه الجانب.

 في القائم

 ×غوارديولا بادر بالذهاب لكروجر لتهنئته علي هذا الاداء،وتلك الرسالة مفادها شكرا للفائدة التي أعطيمونا اياها.

 ×خلال الجولة ظهر عدد كبير من نجوم المريخ بشكل مميز،ولكني لن اتحدث عن  تميز زيد أو عبيد فروح الفريق كانت حاضرة وأثبت العمل الجماعي نجاعته،وتلك  النقطة يجبأن
 تستمر.

 ×كما ننتظر من الجمهور عدم النظر لجولة  البفاري نظرة التميز الفردي وذلك يدعم روح المجموعة داخل اللاعبين،علي عكس  الاشادة بفلان وترك علان،في الاخير،الاداء الجماعي هو ما يحول الفرق  للعاملية.

 ×بايرن مونخ بكل نجومه المميزين لا يعتمد علي الفرديات  وإنما العمل الجماعي وتلك الحقيقة هي التي ستحول المريخ لقوة كبيرة ترعب  افريقيا.

 ×ليس المهم أن يظهر لاعب معين بشكل يعطي الفريق  التفوق،وهنالك مدربين لا يصفقون لهدف من محاولة فردية خلال التمارين حتى  يدعم ويرسخوا روح المجموعة في اعضاء التيم.

 ×هنيئا لنا بمدير فني  بقدرات الثعلب الكروجر،والحقيقة تقول بان الرجل يحتاج للوقت حتى يبني  امبراطورية الزعيم أو العالمي كما يحلوا لنا أن نسميه بعد الجولة الاخيرة.

 ×كروجر رجل شجاع اتاح الفرصة لعدد من اللاعبين برغم النقص في  اللياقة،بجانب ذلك قسم فترات اللقاء فكلنا شاهدنا المريخ يدافع في الشوط  الاول،ويهاجم بالمرتدات خلال الشوط الثاني.

 ×لو تحصل المريخ علي عنصر السرعة فقط يمكننا القول حينها بان كأس الابطال تطلب ود الزعيم.

 ×السرعة عامل مهم في التحول بالهجمة ومهم في طريقة ختامها بشكل صحيح وعامل  مهم في الاداء الجماعي،وتلك السرعة يمكن أن يكتسبها المريخ خلال المعسكر  الحالي ومتبقي استحقاقات الفريق في الموسم الجديد.

 شبك خارجي

 العالم يتحدث..مريخ


*

----------


## ابومنزر

*نهاركم عسل احلى شباب صفوى زول هناك ابو البنات ود النادر كسلاوى
                        	*

----------


## المريود

*مشكورين يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## عبدالباقي عمر

*حتى عندما تطرح رأيك الفنى فان لونينك تظهر فى تحليلك للمباراة يا فاتح يا نقر يا مدرب الهلال السابق ...تحليلك مردود عليك .. الا تعلم ان المريخ فى بداية الاعداد؟ وان الفرق شاسع بين استعداد بايرن  والمريخ ؟؟ كنا تنوقع ان تكون امينا مع نفسك وجمهورك وتعطى كل ذى حق حقه ولكن التعصب الاعمى يضر ويفقدك المصداقية يا كوتش؟؟؟ 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكور ابو البنات
مشكور ودالنادر
جزاكم الله عنا كل خير !!
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*خارطة الطريق
 ناصر بابكر
 موقعة البافاري.. مكاسب وتحديات
 * قدم المريخ نفسه للعالم بشكل رائع وعكس صورة راقية وأنيقة عن كرة القدم  الأفريقية بشكل عام والسودانية على وجه الخصوص من خلال ما قدمه أمام بطل  أوروبا والعالم وأقوى فريق في كوكب الأرض في الوقت الحالي العملاق الألماني  بايرن ميونخ بصورة زادت وضاعفت من حجم المكاسب التي عادت وستعود على  الزعيم من مواجهة التاسع من يناير التاريخية والتي نقلت المريخ من حدود  المحلية إلى آفاق العالمية الواسعة.
 * فكرة تعرض المريخ إلى خسارة  كبيرة التي سيطرت على الكثيرين قبل اللقاء جعلتنا لا نطمع في أكثر من  الفوائد الأدبية والإعلامية إلى جانب المادية من تسويق المباراة تلفزيونياً  لقناة الشروق والإعلان على الشعار الذي خاض به الفريق المباراة إلى جانب  الفائدة الفنية المتمثلة في الإحتكاك بالنادي الأقوى على مستوى العالم من  ناحية الأداء والبطولات في الوقت الحالي.
 * إلا أن ما قدمه أبناء  الجنرال الألماني مايكل كروجر أمسية الخميس على ملعب جاسم بن حمد رفع من  مكاسب المريخ من المواجهة التي إستفاد خلالها زعيم الأندية السودانية  نفسياً وذهنياً بكسر حاجز الرهبة والخوف وتحطيم حواجز الشك وضعف الثقة التي  كانت تتسبب في خسارتنا للكثير من المباريات أمام الأندية صاحبة الإسم  الكبير التي كنا نواجهها بعقدة نقص كانت تجعلنا ندخل بعض تلك المباريات  مهزومين نفسياً لكن ثبات الكتيبة المريخية أمام بطل أوروبا والعالم يزيل  تلك الرهبة تماماً ويعزز الثقة في نفوس لاعبينا وإيمان الأنصار بقدرتهم على  تحقيق نتائج جيدة وإيجابية أمام الأندية الكبيرة ويعزز من ثقافة النجاح  والإنتصارات ويقوي من شخصية الفريق بشكل كبير ويجعله قادراً على التعامل  بطريقة أفضل مستقبلاً مع المباريات الكبيرة.
 * كما أن الظهور المشرف  والبديع لـ(العالمي) سيكون له ما بعده خاصة وأن المريخ تميز بشكل أكبر على  مستوى الجماعية والأداء التكتيكي والإلتزام الوظيفي وتنفيذ الواجبات  المطلوبة بنسبة نجاح مقدرة من غالبية العناصر وميزة ذلك الظهور والتألق في  تلك الجزئيات أنه يفتح فرص الإحتراف بشكل أكبر أمام عناصر الأحمر ويفتح  الأبواب أمام خوض المزيد من المباريات القوية أمام الأندية الأوروبية  مستقبلاً لأن المعروف عن اللاعب الأفريقي أنه موهوب بالفطرة ولا تنقصه  المهارة أو القوة لكن يؤخذ عليه ضعفه التكتيكي والذهني وهي سلبيات لم تكن  حاضرة في أداء المريخ إلا في بعض اللقطات وبالتالي فإن بطل السودان صدر  صورة جميلة عن الكرة الأفريقية عموماً خاصة وأن الفريق ينتمي إلى منطقة شرق  ووسط أفريقيا التي تعتبر في نظر الجميع الأفقر فنياً في القارة وظهور فريق  من منطقة (سيكافا) بهذا المستوى العالمي أمام أفضل فريق في كوكب الأرض بكل  تأكيد يحسب له وللكرة الأفريقية بشكل عام.
 * لكن بالمقابل فإن المستوى  الذي ظهر به المريخ أمام العملاق البافاري يضع نجوم الزعيم ومختلف قطاعاته  أمام تحدٍ كبير ومسئولية جسيمة لأنه سيصعب من مهمة الفريق في حصد  الإنتصارات محلياً وقارياً مثلما أشار إلى ذلك الألماني مايكل كروجر في  حديثه عقب المباراة ،فكل الفرق التى ستقابل المريخ في الموسم القادم سيكون  في ذهنها سمعة الفريق (العالمي) الذي أحرج بطل أوروبا والعالم ووقف نداً له  وهو ما يمنح تلك الأندية دافعاً قويا لتحقيق (إنجاز تاريخي) بتعطيل المريخ  والتفوق عليه وتلك الرغبة ستجعل الأندية تلعب أمام الزعيم بذات الطريقة  والروح القتالية والرغبة في إثبات الذات التي لعب بها بطل الثنائية أمام  بايرن ميونخ وبالتالي فإن أي مباراة للمريخ في الموسم القادم ستكون بمثابة  معركة يحتاج فيها لأقصى درجات الجدية والتركيز وتقدير المسئولية لتحقيق  الفوز.
 * السعادة الغامرة بالظهور الأنيق للمريخ والإحتفاء الكبير  بالشكل الجميل الذي قدم عليه بطل السودان نفسه أمام بطل أوروبا والعالم  ينبغي ألا ينسي الجميع الهدف الأساسي من مباراة البايرن وبقية المباريات  الإعدادية القوية التي يؤديها الفريق بمعسكره الحالي بالعاصمة القطرية أمام  زينت سان بطرسبورغ الروسي وريدبول النمساوي والمتمثل في الإحتكاك بأفضل  المدارس الكروية للحصول على أقصى فائدة ممكنة بدنياً وفنياً وتكتيكياً  ونفسياً وذهنياً لمقابلة الإستحقاقات المحلية والقارية القادمة بقوة وهو  أمر يحتاج إلى عمل كبير من مختلف القطاعات ومن الخطأ بمكان ترك الكرة  بالكامل والقاء العبء على الفريق وحده من لاعبين وجهاز فني لأن نجاح موسم  الأحمر القادم يحتاج إلى عمل مدروس من قبل القطاعين الإعلامي والجماهيري  بشكل يوفر لكتيبة الجنرال أجواء محفزة للإبداع والتألق بعيداً عن المبالغة  في المدح والإطراء الزائد الذي يقود إلى الغرور وبعيداً عن المبالغة في  النقد حال الظهور السيء أو الخسارة في مباراة من المباريات بالشكل الذي يهز  ثقة الفريق في نفسه.


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*رحيق رياضي :: كنا محتاجين للاعبين (وجيهين) أمام البايرن !!

 احمد محمد الحاج

 • قال خير البشرية عليه أفضل الصلوات وأتم التسليم ( الإيمان بضع وسبعون  شعبة فأفضلها قول: لا إله إلا الله، وأدناها إماطة الأذى عن الطريق،  والحياء شعبة من الإيمان ) ،، وقد قيل في الأمثال (الحياء نظام الإيمان  فإذا انحل نظام الشيء تبدد ما فيه وتفرق) ،، وقال حبيب (إذَا لَمْ تَخْشَ  عَاقِبَةَ اللَّيَالِي وَلَمْ تَسْتَحِي فَافْعَلْ مَا تَشَاءُ ،، فَلَا  وَاَللَّهِ مَا فِي الْعَيْشِ خَيْرٌ وَلَا الدُّنْيَا إذَا ذَهَبَ  الْحَيَاءُ ،، يَعِيشُ الْمَرْءُ مَا اسْتَحْيَا بِخَيْرٍ وَيَبْقَى  الْعُودُ مَا بَقِيَ اللِّحَاءُ)،، وقال صالح بن جُناح (إذَا قَلَّ مَاءُ  الْوَجْهِ قَلَّ حَيَاؤُهُ وَلَا خَيْرَ فِي وَجْهٍ إذَا قَلَّ مَاؤُهُ) ،،  ونسأل من أيت أتى هؤلاء؟ وهؤلاء هم كُثر لا يسع المجال لذكرهم ولكن وقعت  مسامعنا على أحدهم يُقال أنه (مذيع متألّق في قناة فضائية) إسمها (قناة  أمدرمان) ومن تنطبق عليه أمثالنا أعلاه وأكثر منها هو المدعو (محمد يوسف)  المذيع والإعلامي بالقناة المذكورة والذي تخطى كل الحواجز الأخلاقية وخلع  ثوب المذيع والإعلامي المدرك لما يقول وارتدى ثوباً لا أعرف كيف أصفه وأي  وصف يليق بفكره الخاوي.

 • على قناة عربية قبل أعوام تقريباً تم بث  برنامج مسابقات أثار جدلاً واسعاً على مستوى العالم العربي والدوله نفسها  إسمه (ملك جمال ......) لإختيار (أوجه) شاب بها وتتويجه بلقب ملك جمالها،  ويبدو أن مذيعنا الهمام كان يريد من الجهات المعنية تنظيم مسابقة مشابهة  للاعبي المريخ والأندية الأخرى لإرسالهم لمواجهة فريق بايرن ميونخ الألماني  حيث ذكر (المدعو محمد يوسف) بالنص صبيحة أمس الجمعة عبر برنامج (ما عارف  اسمو) ذكر بالنص ما يلي (طالما انو ماعندنا كورة كان على الاقل يسفروا  لاعبين (وجيهين)عشان ماتبقى علينا غلب وشناه) ،، بالله عليكم كيف نصف هذا  المدعو وبم نعلّق على قاذوراته التي غرفها من بالوعته الفكرية المتعفّنة  وهو يتحدّث بلا حياء أو خجل ويطالب بإرسال لاعبين (وجيهين) أمام مسامع  ملايين المشاهدين داخل وخارج السودان، سقوط أخلاقي مريع وانحطاط فكري منقطع  النظير وتفكير سطحي لأبعد الحدود يؤكّد أن ألباب البعض ما هى إلا واجهات  زجاجية تنكسر عند أول اصطدام.

 • (غلب وشناة) لنترك الغلب جانباً  ونتحدّث عن (الشناة) والتي وردت بسخرية صريحة من خلق الله تعالى والذي يقول  في كتابه الكريم (يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا يَسْخَرْ قَوْمٌ  مِنْ قَوْمٍ عَسَى أَنْ يَكُونُوا خَيْرًا مِنْهُمْ) ،، لو ورد الحديث من  (مذيعة) لكان مقبولاً ومهضوماً نوعاً ما رغم (السخرية التي نهى عنها الله)  لأن من يتغزّل في الرجال عادة يكُنّ (نساء) أما أن يبحث مذيع (رجل) عن  لاعبين (وجيهين) بدل (الشينين) لمواجهة بايرن ميونخ الألماني فهو الأمر  الذي يجعلك تفكّر مراراً وتكراراً في مقال فاطمة الصادق عن الحالة  الأخلاقية التي وصل إليها (بعض) من (كل) من المجتمع السوداني ولكن (بعض)  هنا أكثر.

 نقاط من رحيق

 • أسلوب ضحل وعبارة كارثية من مذيع ساقط أخلاقياً وعبر بث مباشر يشاهده الملايين.

 • نتمنى من قناة أمدرمان تبني مسابقة الموسم 2014 (لأوجه لاعب) بالسودان عبر بث مباشر وبرعايتها وبتقديم المدعو (محمد يوسف).

 • ونرجو من المدعو محمد يوسف وضع معايير المسابقة (للوجاهة والشناة) وفقاً لتقييمه الأخير للاعبي المريخ امام البايرن.

 • وننتظر من شركة بافاريا عدم دعوة اي فريق به لاعبين (شينين) في المعسكرات التحضيرية القادمة.

 • الشناة ما شناة شكل الشناة شناة (الأخلاق).

 • من أين أتى هؤلاء؟

 • عاهة إعلامية جديدة تضاف (لبعض) العاهات الموجودة سلفاً بالساحة الإعلامية السودانية.

 • كنا نود الحديث عن لقاء المريخ والبايرن بإستفاضة أكثر ولكن ما ذكره المدعو محمد يوسف أصابنا بالغثاء.

 • استبسل اللاعبون واجتازوا رهبة البدايات بعزيمة وإصرار وخرجوا بخسارة منطقية لم يتوقعها حتى عاشقي الأحمر.

 • أعجبني هدوء على جعفر وقتالية أمير كمال وتمركز باسيرو وحماس عنكبه  وتألّق أكرم وأحبطتني انانية اوليفييه وضعف (الأربعة أطراف) هجومياً وعدم  مشاركة ابراهومة.

 • أكرم الهادي تألّق واستبسل ولكن في المقابل أكثر من الصراخ في زملاءه بسبب وبدون سبب.

 • الجمهور السوداني بقطر تحية وإحترام فمنذ زمن بعييييييييييييييييييييييد  لم نسمع هتاف (فوق فوق سودانا فوق ،، فوق فوق مريخنا فوق).

 • مباراة إعدادية نموذجية أشرك فيها المدير الفني عشرين لاعباً (شيناً).

 • المذيع عيسى الحربين (حتى أنت يا بروتس).

 • رسالة للأستاذ حسين خوجلي (عوووووووووووووك).

 • شناة أخيرة كده :: الإختشوا ماتوا.


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*اشكركم جميعا يا صفوة على المرور الردود الرائعة التي اسعدتني كثيرا
تسلموا
                        	*

----------

